# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  برنامج لتقديم التوصيات  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## galal37

أرسل لى أحد الاصدقاء برنامج لتقديم التوصيات  بعد أن اشتراه 
ويريد ان ينتفع به أصدقائه وأخوته وأوصانى أن أعرضه لكم بعد تجريته
ولذا أرجو من أحد السادة المشرفينأن أرسله له ليجربه فأذا كان ذا فائدة فليطرحه لكم 
ومرفق به كتيب الشرح 
وهذا حسب رغبة صاحبه .....
وشكرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> أرسل لى أحد الاصدقاء برنامج لتقديم التوصيات  بعد أن اشتراه 
> ويريد ان ينتفع به أصدقائه وأخوته وأوصانى أن أعرضه لكم بعد تجريته
> ولذا أرجو من أحد السادة المشرفينأن أرسله له ليجربه فأذا كان ذا فائدة فليطرحه لكم 
> ومرفق به كتيب الشرح 
> وهذا حسب رغبة صاحبه .....
> وشكرا

 طيب ماتنزل التوصيات بتاعته ونتابعها جميعا افضل

----------


## galal37

> طيب ماتنزل التوصيات بتاعته ونتابعها جميعا افضل

 انا عاوز أخلى مسئوليتى خد انت البرنامج وجربه ولو حقق نجاح ابقى نزل انت توصياته 
افتحى لى الخاص وانا ابعت لك رابط البرنامج

----------


## braveheart

> انا عاوز أخلى مسئوليتى خد انت البرنامج وجربه ولو حقق نجاح ابقى نزل انت توصياته 
> افتحى لى الخاص وانا ابعت لك رابط البرنامج

 بس ممكن تقولي ما اسم الموقع
اذ انا مجربهم كلهم وممكن من الحين بدون تجربة اقول لك اذا توصياته ناجحو و لا لأ

----------


## galal37

> بس ممكن تقولي ما اسم الموقع
> اذ انا مجربهم كلهم وممكن من الحين بدون تجربة اقول لك اذا توصياته ناجحو و لا لأ

 مش عاوز الادارة تقول انى بعملهم دعاية 
هابعت الاسم على الخاص

----------


## Love For Ever

لا اعتقد ان الادارة ستمانع ان تضع اسم الموقع فقط
واي شخص له تجربه حقيقية سوف يخبرك بها
وبهذا نستفيد جميعا

----------


## سمير صيام

ان شاء الله ساشع التوصيات الخاصة به وهو برنامج forexkiller  فمن عنده اى فكرة عنه يفيد الاخوة ان شاء الله 
وبصرف النظر سنتابعه لايف ونشوف النتائج على الديمو ياشباب

----------


## galal37

> ان شاء الله ساشع التوصيات الخاصة به وهو برنامج forexkiller  فمن عنده اى فكرة عنه يفيد الاخوة ان شاء الله 
> وبصرف النظر سنتابعه لايف ونشوف النتائج على الديمو ياشباب

 بارك الله فيك أخى سمير
وعلى فكرة الاخ *braveheart أرسل لى انه يعرفه وانه يملك النسخة القديمة منه وقال انه جيد فيا ريت يشاركنا برأيه *

----------


## galal37

صاحب البرنامج يقول أنه يكسب 10000 دولار شهريا من خلال البرنامج 
والبرنامج فى يد الادارة تحت إشراف الاخ الفاضل سمير صيام 
وبالتأكيد سنوافيكم بالاخبار أولا بأول

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وياليت نشر رابط البرنامج  طالما انه مجاني فأعتقد ان نشره لن يضر  والموضوع بيد الادارة الكريمة  وهي الأكثر حرصا علينا كرواد لهذا الصرح الشامخ

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم  وياليت نشر رابط البرنامج  طالما انه مجاني فأعتقد ان نشره لن يضر  والموضوع بيد الادارة الكريمة  وهي الأكثر حرصا علينا كرواد لهذا الصرح الشامخ

 للاسف البرنامج ليس مجانى ولكن سعره 89 دولار

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أرسل لى أحد الاصدقاء برنامج لتقديم التوصيات بعد أن اشتراه 
> ويريد ان ينتفع به أصدقائه وأخوته وأوصانى أن أعرضه لكم بعد تجريته
> ولذا أرجو من أحد السادة المشرفينأن أرسله له ليجربه فأذا كان ذا فائدة فليطرحه لكم 
> ومرفق به كتيب الشرح 
> وهذا حسب رغبة صاحبه .....
> وشكرا

 عذرا اخي الكريم   هل صاحبك جربه وانتفع به   ويريد الخير للجميع  ام انه يريد بيعه لنا  للكسب فقط  وهل للبرنامج فترة تجريبية لأنه من الصعب شراءه دون تجربة  وهل يباع بالمبلغ المذكور ام انه اشتراك شهري؟  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## galal37

> عذرا اخي الكريم   هل صاحبك جربه وانتفع به   ويريد الخير للجميع  ام انه يريد بيعه لنا  للكسب فقط  وهل للبرنامج فترة تجريبية لأنه من الصعب شراءه دون تجربة  وهل يباع بالمبلغ المذكور ام انه اشتراك شهري؟  وجزاك الله خير

 الاخ الكريم 
صديقى إشتراه ولم يجربه الافترة قصيرة لا تتعدى أيام قليلة 
واهدى البرنامج الى المنتدى ولا يريد اى مال ولا يريد بيعه 
هو فقط يقول جربوه ولو اثبت كفأة انزلوا التوصيات الخاصة به للمنتدى ليستفيد به الاعضاء مجانا 
اما البرنامج فمن يريده فيشتريه من صاحبه وهو موقع أجنبى لا عربى ولا يمت لنا بصلة ولا مصلحة لنا فى بيعه أو تسويقه 
البرنامج هدية للمنتدى وتوصياته هدية للاعضاء 
هذا كل ما فى الامر
أرجو أن تكون الصورة أتضحت

----------


## galal37

وللتوضيح 
البرنامج  يعتمد على ادخال الشارت من الميتاتريدر 
ملف CSV
ويحلله ويعطى لك التوصيات ولا اتصال له بأى سيرفر

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> الاخ الكريم 
> صديقى إشتراه ولم يجربه الافترة قصيرة لا تتعدى أيام قليلة 
> واهدى البرنامج الى المنتدى ولا يريد اى مال ولا يريد بيعه 
> هو فقط يقول جربوه ولو اثبت كفأة انزلوا التوصيات الخاصة به للمنتدى ليستفيد به الاعضاء مجانا 
> اما البرنامج فمن يريده فيشتريه من صاحبه وهو موقع أجنبى لا عربى ولا يمت لنا بصلة ولا مصلحة لنا فى بيعه أو تسويقه 
> البرنامج هدية للمنتدى وتوصياته هدية للاعضاء 
> هذا كل ما فى الامر
> أرجو أن تكون الصورة أتضحت

 اذن البرنامج مجاني للمنتدى  و لن يكون هناك اي دفع مادي   الكرة الان في ملعب اخي الفاضل سمير

----------


## galal37

> اذن البرنامج مجاني للمنتدى  و لن يكون هناك اي دفع مادي   الكرة الان في ملعب اخي الفاضل سمير

 أرجو الا نستعجل الامور 
يثبت أولا كفائته وبعده ما تراه الادراة مناسبا

----------


## abo--faress

بارك الله فيك اخي ويا ريت تنزل التوصيات لنرى هل يوجد منها فائدو ام لا

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أرجو الا نستعجل الامور 
> يثبت أولا كفائته وبعده ما تراه الادراة مناسبا

 اخي الكريم انا لا استعجل الامور ابدا  سأجربه على الديمو شهرين على الأقل  ان طرحت الادارة رابطه  وان لم تطرحه فسأثق برأي الادارة بأنه غير مفيد

----------


## dr_mamy2006

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> اذن البرنامج مجاني للمنتدى  و لن يكون هناك اي دفع مادي   الكرة الان في ملعب اخي الفاضل سمير

 ان شاء الله ساضع توصياته اول باول ونحكم عليه جميعا وليس لوحدى ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن الهيثم

الحقيقة كان هناك موضوع في المنتدى يتحدث عن هذا البرنامج ولست أتذكر الرابط الآن , المهم خلاصة الموضوع طلبت نسخة من البرنامج ووصلتني هذه النسخة المجانية وهي إصدار0.1  عام 2007  وجربت البرنامج لفترة من الزمن ولازال يعمل وهو عبارة عن آلة حاسبة تدخل فيها الإغلاقات العشرة الأخيرة فيقوم البرنامج بحسابها فيما إذا كانت بمجموعها صاعدة أم هابطة ويعطيك إشارة بيع أو شراء بناء على هذا المبدأ , ومن واقع تجربتي لم تكن نتائجه مفيدة دائمة يعني مرة تصيب ومرة تخيب , استخدمه أحيانا للإستئناس بنتائجه , ولكن لاأدري إذا كان البرنامج الذي يتحدث عنه أخونا  هو نفس البرنامج أم أنه إصدار مختلف عنه ربما يكون أحدث وأفضل , على كل حال هذا ماأعرفه لعل وعسى أن أكون قد أفدتكم .  تحياتي للجميع  ابن الهيثم

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> ان شاء الله ساضع توصياته اول باول ونحكم عليه جميعا وليس لوحدى ان شاء الله

 بارك الله فيكم ونحن معكم قلبا وقالبا ان شاء الله  لما فيه مصلحة الجميع

----------


## CJA

V.1

----------


## galal37

البرنامج اصدار 2.14
وهذه صورته 
وحتى الان أنا شخصيا لا أعلم عنه شيئا غير ما قلته 
ولو كان مفيدا 
والله لن نبخل عليكم ولكن الصبر حتى نرى النتائج  **

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك اخي ويا ريت تنزل التوصيات لنرى هل يوجد منها فائدو ام لا

 سيتولى الاخ سمير صيام ذلك إن شاء الله

----------


## galal37

> V.1
> لا يوجد فرق فى دقة التوصية فقط فى شكل البرنامج

 بارك الله فيك 
ويبدو فعلا انه هذه هى النسخة القديمة
وأرجو لو تعلم انها  مفيدة او غير ذلك أن تعلن لنا حتى لانتعب الادارة أو نصبر الاعضاء دون فائدة
والنسخة الموجودة هى أخر نسخة وما أردنا الاالفائدة لكم

----------


## galal37

> V.1   https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38279.html

 أخى الكريم النسخة الموجودة هى 2.14
ولا أعلم اذا كانت النسخة التى جربتموها من قبل أم لا 
وعندما تتبعت الرابط الذى وضعته لم أجد تكملة للموضوع اذا كان البرنامج يصلح ام لا
على العموم البرنامج مع الاخ سمير فأذا اردت أن تشارك فى تجربته ومتابعة الفرص والحكم النهائى عليه فيمكنك الاتصال بالاخ سمير
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## galal37

وعلى العموم إننا لن نخسر شيئا ولن ندفع شيئا

----------


## rsnoman

> ان شاء الله ساضع توصياته اول باول ونحكم عليه جميعا وليس لوحدى ان شاء الله

 لا تتعب نفسك اخي سمير،، البرنامج لا ينفع،، نزلته من قبل هنا في المنتدى وجربته على الديمو وكله خسائر في خسائر،، 
هنا وصلة موضوعي السابق عنه،، https://forum.arabictrader.com/t38279.html

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

السلام عليكم  
حتى الان لم تضع البرنامج في المنتدى . أرجو وضعه لنختبره  يعتمد البرنامج على طريقة turtele chanal 
التي تستخدمها البنوك وهي فعالة على المدى الطويل

----------


## adeel

ما هي طريقه عمله ؟كيف يتم تشغيله؟؟؟؟

----------


## galal37

> ما هي طريقه عمله ؟كيف يتم تشغيله؟؟؟؟

 نحن ننتظر تجربته من الاخ سمير صيام

----------


## pghdad_1

> نحن ننتظر تجربته من الاخ سمير صيام

  
اولم ينتهي الاخر سمير من تجربة البرنامج الي الان  :Doh:  
تقبل ودي واحترامي اخ سمير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

> اولم ينتهي الاخر سمير من تجربة البرنامج الي الان  
> تقبل ودي واحترامي اخ سمير

 للاسف لم اقرا المنوال حتى الان والتجربة معكم ستكون وليس لوحدى 
ان شاء الله هقراه النهاردة

----------


## أبويزيد

أنا لم أسمع بهذا البرنامج من قبل وقد يكون ممتازا
أنا أعمل على برنامج اخر وجربته وبالفعل نتائجة ممتازة للغاية وسعر الاشتراك الشهري 313دولار
ومرتبط به سيرفر مزود للأسعار مباشر
البرنامج باختصار روعه بمعنى الكلمة وقد سبق أن طرحت بالموقع موضوعا طلبت فيه من الادارة تنزيل التوصيات لوجة الله تعالى والجميع يحكم بنفسه
انا مازلت مستعد للتوصيات بشرط موافقه الادارة ولا اريد الا الدعاء فقط

----------


## سمير صيام

> أنا لم أسمع بهذا البرنامج من قبل وقد يكون ممتازا
> أنا أعمل على برنامج اخر وجربته وبالفعل نتائجة ممتازة للغاية وسعر الاشتراك الشهري 313دولار
> ومرتبط به سيرفر مزود للأسعار مباشر
> البرنامج باختصار روعه بمعنى الكلمة وقد سبق أن طرحت بالموقع موضوعا طلبت فيه من الادارة تنزيل التوصيات لوجة الله تعالى والجميع يحكم بنفسه
> انا مازلت مستعد للتوصيات بشرط موافقه الادارة ولا اريد الا الدعاء فقط

 اخى الكريم 
الادارة لا تمنع ان تضع توصيات مادام لوجه الله 
يعنى افتح فى قسم التوصيات موضوع للتوصيات وضع الفرص بدون الاشارة للبرنامج

----------


## أبويزيد

> اخى الكريم   الادارة لا تمنع ان تضع توصيات مادام لوجه الله  يعنى افتح فى قسم التوصيات موضوع للتوصيات وضع الفرص بدون الاشارة للبرنامج

 إذن تجدونني بقسم التوصيات بعنوان(زبدة التوصيات)وسأضع التوصية مباشرة بإذن الله

----------


## galal37

> إذن تجدونني بقسم التوصيات بعنوان(زبدة التوصيات)وسأضع التوصية مباشرة بإذن الله

 بارك الله فيك وفى كل من يقدم أى منفعة للاخوة هنا

----------


## سمير صيام

للاخوة اللى حابين يجربوا البرنامج  
البرنامج فى المرفقات والبرنامج سبكون له activation code  اللى عايزه يبعت للاخ جلال وهو هيبعته له ان شاء الله 
بتم تنزيل الملفين فى فولدر وفك الضغط عنه

----------


## galal37

بارك الله فيك أخى سمير
أول ما تشغل البرنامج أعمل أكتيفشن 
واكتب الرقم اللى هيطلع لك هنا

----------


## abunoas

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز الرقم هو 94A403A46244F40292A422C وفقك الله

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز الرقم هو 94A403A46244F40292A422C وفقك الله

 الكود الخاص بك هو 31096
طمنى عندما يتم التفعيل

----------


## galal37

لا تنس أن الشرح بالمرفقات التى ارفقها أخونا سمير صيام

----------


## tareef

الله يديك العافية  الرقم هو
938493839243D2C2D3C5833

----------


## يزيد2002

هذا الرقم  
رحم الله والديك 
94C4A3C49243D2929300712

----------


## ashruf

بارك الله فيك 
الرقم هو  950464C49242B28272C603F

----------


## Fx Expert

93A4643433C3E3C242E3635 
بانتظار الاخ جلال  
وشكراً

----------


## galal37

> الله يديك العافية  الرقم هو
> 938493839243D2C2D3C5833

 30852
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى ما يحب ويرضى

----------


## galal37

> هذا الرقم  
> رحم الله والديك 
> 94C4A3C49243D2929300712

 32664

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك 
> الرقم هو  950464C49242B28272C603F

 31852

----------


## galal37

> 93A4643433C3E3C242E3635 
> بانتظار الاخ جلال  
> وشكراً

 29602
منورنا يا باشا وبالتوفيق

----------


## galal37

أى خدمة يا شباب وبالتوفيق 
البرنامج تحت التجرية ويحذر تجربته على الحقيقى الا بعد التمكن منه 
كثير جربوه وقالوا أنه فاشل وأخرين جربوه وقالوا انه ناجح جدا 
المشكلة تكمن فى أعداداته وطريقة تشغيله 
يرجى قرأة الشرح المرفق جيدا

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أى خدمة يا شباب وبالتوفيق 
> البرنامج تحت التجرية ويحذر تجربته على الحقيقى الا بعد التمكن منه 
> كثير جربوه وقالوا أنه فاشل وأخرين جربوه وقالوا انه ناجح جدا 
> المشكلة تكمن فى أعداداته وطريقة تشغيله 
> يرجى قرأة الشرح المرفق جيدا

 بارك الله فيك  والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك  والله يوفق الجميع

 وبارك فيك يا أخى

----------


## عصام الفرماوى

اخى الكريم
الرقم هو 
84549453C4B282A285B5226
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## galal37

> اخى الكريم
> الرقم هو 
> 84549453C4B282A285B5226
> مع خالص تحياتى

 21350

----------


## galal37

هل هناك أى مشكلة فى التسجيل لمن أخذوا الرقم

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الرقم هو
9393C3A4624392E3C3D0762
بارك الله فيك

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الرقم هو
> 9393C3A4624392E3C3D0762
> بارك الله فيك

  31862

----------


## MYounis

اخي رقمي هو
338393A2A4F462631633B3A

----------


## braveheart

يا شباب الحين عرفت وين مختفيين
ابتديتوا التجارب بدوني!!!!
 لقد انزلت الملفين بس البرنامج يعمل من الملف الاول فأذن ما هو الثاني فقط ملف للقراءة
واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
انا الرقم عندي 
9433C45464D4624392A2655
و موفقين

----------


## galal37

> اخي رقمي هو
> 338393A2A4F462631633B3A

 1416

----------


## galal37

> يا شباب الحين عرفت وين مختفيين
> ابتديتوا التجارب بدوني!!!!
>  لقد انزلت الملفين بس البرنامج يعمل من الملف الاول فأذن ما هو الثاني فقط ملف للقراءة
> واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
> انا الرقم عندي 
> 9433C45464D4624392A2655
> و موفقين

 أنت منور الدنيا وما نقدرش نشتغل من غيرك أبدا  :AA:    30658

----------


## MYounis

بارك الله بك اخي على ردك السريع يا طيب وبارك الله بك على هالبرنامج  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله بك اخي على ردك السريع يا طيب وبارك الله بك على هالبرنامج

 بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم ومرحبا بك اى وقت

----------


## braveheart

> أنت منور الدنيا وما نقدرش نشتغل من غيرك أبدا    30658

 مشكور على لطفك
اخي هل الاسعار يجب كتابتها يدوياً مثل النسخة الاولى لي انا قلت لك عليها؟
او لا؟؟
اذ سمعت ان ده اوتوماتيكي :Big Grin:  مش يدوي

----------


## galal37

> مشكور على لطفك
> اخي هل الاسعار يجب كتابتها يدوياً مثل النسخة الاولى لي انا قلت لك عليها؟
> او لا؟؟
> اذ سمعت ان ده اوتوماتيكي مش يدوي

 افتح الميتا على اى شارت واى فريم 
احفظ التشارت csv
افتح البرنامج واعمل load للملف هتلاقى الارقام اتوماتيك موجودة

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم لو سمحت هذا رقمي 
9444444243B27292A381C4B

----------


## pivarol

اخي رقمي هو
947404D38494643242A011E 
و تقبل تحياتي

----------


## القدس 1

السلام عليكم
اخي جلال 
يا ريت تنزل الارقام للاكواد كل مرة رقم جديد ولكود مختلف 
وشكرا

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم لو سمحت هذا رقمي 
> 9444444243B27292A381C4B

  اتفضل 29280

----------


## galal37

> اخي رقمي هو
> 947404D38494643242A011E 
> و تقبل تحياتي

  31478

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> اخي جلال 
> يا ريت تنزل الارقام للاكواد كل مرة رقم جديد ولكود مختلف 
> وشكرا

 نحاول ايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة
فالبرنامج يولد ارقام عشوائية ومهمتنا ايجاد الكود المناسب لكل رقم تم توليده 
المهم ان البرنامج يعمل لاكبر عدد من الاخوة لتعم الفائدة ونتاكد من كفائته من عدمه

----------


## القدس 1

اخي العزيز بارك الله لك
هذا رقمي 3473A2C3C231A3E5F532024

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

أخي جلال رقمي94A4B384924383B2A2B3B5D
ممكن الكود من فضلك

----------


## galal37

> اخي العزيز بارك الله لك
> هذا رقمي 3473A2C3C231A3E5F532024

 1406

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتفضل 29280

  
تسلم حبيبي الله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## galal37

> أخي جلال رقمي94A4B384924383B2A2B3B5D
> ممكن الكود من فضلك

 31600

----------


## galal37

> تسلم حبيبي الله لا يحرمنا منك

 أى خدمة

----------


## Dr-I.Shihab

2473A39172B005616593D62

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

شكرا

----------


## القدس 1

كل الشكر عزيزي
شكرا

----------


## galal37

> 2473A39172B005616593D62

 416

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

بعد اذنك كيف تعمل csv للشارت

----------


## galal37

> بعد اذنك كيف تعمل csv للشارت

  اختار قائمة file
ثم save as
اختار من save as type 
ASCII Text *. CSV

----------


## getaralove

السلام عليكم
93E3C4B38493843464D4C31

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> 93E3C4B38493843464D4C31

 وعليكم السلام ورحة الله 
32444

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

تمام مشي الحال على المجنو ن أعطى نتائج شورت تيرم شراء ولونغ تيرم بيع وهذا يتماشى مع المؤشرات التي استخدمها بنفس الاتجاه ساتابعه ان شاء الله

----------


## galal37

أعذرونى سوف أترككم بضع ساعات وأعود مرة أخرى إن شاء الله 
أرجو من الاخوة ترك الارقام وسوف أوافيكم بالكود حين عودتى
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## galal37

> تمام مشي الحال على المجنو ن أعطى نتائج شورت تيرم شراء ولونغ تيرم بيع وهذا يتماشى مع المؤشرات التي استخدمها بنفس الاتجاه ساتابعه ان شاء الله

  ملاحظة هامة جدا 
البرنامج يعطى نتائج جيدة (كما قال بعض الذين جربوه )بشروط
مراعة التوقيت الزمنى فريم الساعة والاربع 
مراعة المكسب والستوب -----------> وهذا الذى يتحكم فى دقة التوصية وحتى الان لم أصل الى أفضل اعداد له  
ولا تنسى اعداد Decimal حسب الزوج الذى تعمل عليه

----------


## 4FoReX

السلام عليكم
34E4045215B0A0E1361224D

----------


## counter

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
الرقم هو :93B464C39433C4C4724015C

----------


## pghdad_1

هذا هو الكود الخاص بالبرنامج 
739403E4440453B1C4E4736

----------


## TameGwy

مشكور على البرنامج اخى 
وهذا الكود 
2473A4F354F3E3A3E15080C

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> 34E4045215B0A0E1361224D

 1658

----------


## galal37

> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك 
> الرقم هو :93B464C39433C4C4724015C

 32032

----------


## galal37

> هذا هو الكود الخاص بالبرنامج 
> 739403E4440453B1C4E4736

 15932

----------


## galal37

> مشكور على البرنامج اخى 
> وهذا الكود 
> 2473A4F354F3E3A3E15080C

 416

----------


## drany

رقمى هو 54A3F463B380C4D244D4A43

----------


## galal37

> رقمى هو 54A3F463B380C4D244D4A43

  6718

----------


## عصام الفرماوى

الاخ الكريم
الكود هو
94440493824443C3B463425
مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى

----------


## galal37

> الاخ الكريم
> الكود هو
> 94440493824443C3B463425
> مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى

 هذا الكود مختلف عن اللى طلبته المرة اللى فاتت هو أنت عاوزه لحد تانى  :016:     :Wink Smile: 30346

----------


## عصام الفرماوى

شكرا أخى العزيز
الكود الاخر لتنزيل البرنامج على جهاز اخر
مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى وجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا

----------


## galal37

> شكرا أخى العزيز
> الكود الاخر لتنزيل البرنامج على جهاز اخر
> مع خالص شكرى و تقديرى وجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا

 أى خدمة  :AA:

----------


## abo-anas

بارك الله فيك أخي galal37 وما قدمته للمنتدى 
رقم هو 
24E4E450E474E313527200B

----------


## abunoas

المشكلة ان الرقم يتغير في كل مرة تفتح البرنامج او تدوس على الاكتيفيشن فما هو الحل

----------


## l_ghazal

أخي الكريم 
أشكر لك هديتك القيمة 
رقم التفعيل: 93D38414924393B29302530

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم
7384A4C4A24473A2A110815
شكرا لك

----------


## shebami

أخي جلال هذا مفتاح البرنامج
93839383C3C2F382A3C0958
وبارك الله فيك 
وفي اهلك ومالك  :Good:

----------


## عمر احمد

السلام عليكم
البرنامج من تجربته فانه يعطى مثلا توصية بيع اذا كانت نسبة البيع اكثر من نسبة الشراء وبالتالى لايمكن الاعتماد عليه فنسبة نجاحه20% بالتجربة فمن استخدمه واستفاد منه بنسبه فوق 80% يشرح لنا الطريقة وشكرا

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك أخي galal37 وما قدمته للمنتدى 
> رقم هو 
> 24E4E450E474E313527200B

 416

----------


## galal37

> أخي الكريم 
> أشكر لك هديتك القيمة 
> رقم التفعيل: 93D38414924393B29302530

 30500

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> 7384A4C4A24473A2A110815
> شكرا لك

 16640

----------


## nart

لو سمحت اخوي جلال اذا ممكن الاكتفيشن ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## galal37

> أخي جلال هذا مفتاح البرنامج
> 93839383C3C2F382A3C0958
> وبارك الله فيك 
> وفي اهلك ومالك

  32440

----------


## galal37

> لو سمحت اخوي جلال اذا ممكن الاكتفيشن ويعطيك الف عافيه

 طيب أدينى رقم المسلسل علشان اديلك الاكتيفشن

----------


## nart

94E3843403B243849383E61

----------


## galal37

> 94E3843403B243849383E61

 29264

----------


## nart

كلمة شكر قليله في حقك انت تستاهلل الففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر بارك الله فيك

----------


## invest696

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت 
9433C45464D46242C2E3922
وشكرا

----------


## piso_731

واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
انا الرقم عندي
94743244E4A2427272B5417  
و موفقين

----------


## galal37

> كلمة شكر قليله في حقك انت تستاهلل الففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر بارك الله فيك

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لو سمحت 
> 9433C45464D46242C2E3922
> وشكرا

 30658

----------


## galal37

> واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
> انا الرقم عندي
> 94743244E4A2427272B5417  
> و موفقين

 32150

----------


## easyforex

مشكور اخي على البرنامج .. وبارك الله فيك   هاذا رقمي ..  92E2D3B2E29292C283D3F22

----------


## galal37

> مشكور اخي على البرنامج .. وبارك الله فيك   هاذا رقمي ..  92E2D3B2E29292C283D3F22

 34360

----------


## piso_731

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة piso_731   _واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
انا الرقم عندي
94743244E4A2427272B5417  
و موفقين_
32150  :015:  :015:  :015:  اية الجمال دة انا كنت فاكر هستنى 3 او 4 يوم  مكنتش متخيل السرعة دى   جزاك الله كل خير و متابعين معاك بصمت   والتمس لنا العذر لظروف العمل البرنامج اشتغل 100%  :AA:

----------


## سمهرم

شكرا اخي الكريم ........وجزاك الله خيرا
هذا رقمي
94A4C492427303C2B272C08

----------


## galal37

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة piso_731   _واذا بعد اذنك اخي جلال ان تعطيني الكود
> انا الرقم عندي
> 94743244E4A2427272B5417  
> و موفقين_
> 32150  اية الجمال دة انا كنت فاكر هستنى 3 او 4 يوم  مكنتش متخيل السرعة دى   جزاك الله كل خير و متابعين معاك بصمت   والتمس لنا العذر لظروف العمل البرنامج اشتغل 100%

 ربنا يوفقك

----------


## galal37

> شكرا اخي الكريمة ........وجزاك الله خيرا
> هذا رقمي
> 94A4C492427303C2B272C08

 30754

----------


## سمهرم

> 30754

 تسلم  :Good: والله يوفقك

----------


## galal37

> تسلم والله يوفقك

 بالتوفيق

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم
البرنامج رائع بدون مشاكل وبيشتغل علي الهاي والو
بس يا ريت بعض الشرح عشان الرؤية توضح وشكرا لكم

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> البرنامج رائع بدون مشاكل وبيشتغل علي الهاي والو
> بس يا ريت بعض الشرح عشان الرؤية توضح وشكرا لكم

 بمجرد اتمام تشغيله عند كل الاعضاء سنبدأ فى التجربة معا

----------


## faissal

هذا الرقم  
رحم الله والديك
93D38404A4A3843243B4445

----------


## mjkup1

السلام عليكم
يا ريت يا جماعة حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه
شكرا لكم جميعا 
ولصاحب الموضوع خاصة :Eh S(7):    :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## galal37

> هذا الرقم  
> رحم الله والديك
> 93D38404A4A3843243B4445

 31698

----------


## ayoubsamifx

من اين احمل البرنامج يا اخوان انا كمان عايز اجرب معاكم

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> يا ريت يا جماعة حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح البرنامج وكيفية استخدامه
> شكرا لكم جميعا 
> ولصاحب الموضوع خاصة

 سنبدأ فى الشرح بعد ما ننتهى من الاكواد
وعلى العموم هناك كتيب الشرح مرفق مع البرتامج

----------


## galal37

> من اين احمل البرنامج يا اخوان انا كمان عايز اجرب معاكم

 راجع الموضوع من اوله وستجد البرنامج فى مرفقات سمير صيام

----------


## 4FoReX

> 1658

 مشكور يا غالى        :015:

----------


## galal37

> مشكور يا غالى

 أى خدمة

----------


## Masin

Activation code :
93F3844403B242B2F2A3D55
...Wa Chokran jazilan Akhi

----------


## galal37

> Activation code :
> 93F3844403B242B2F2A3D55
> ...Wa Chokran jazilan Akhi

 29372

----------


## Masin

Chokran jazilan marra okhra akhi l karim....

----------


## مضارب محترف

شكرا اخ جلال  هذا هو رقمي74E403D4024473A61431A5E

----------


## galal37

> شكرا اخ جلال  هذا هو رقمي74E403D4024473A61431A5E

 16058

----------


## مضارب محترف

> 16058

 شكرا لرحابة صدرك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## galal37

> شكرا لرحابة صدرك

 مرحبا بك  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## جودت حسن

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
الرقم هو    641384E3B3C4B213602570C

----------


## helmi

الرقم هو 84C4A3C492824473A014C58
بانتظارك اخي جلال

----------


## galal37

> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
> الرقم هو    641384E3B3C4B213602570C

 9474

----------


## galal37

> الرقم هو 84C4A3C492824473A014C58
> بانتظارك اخي جلال

 23430

----------


## TATAY

اعطاني اخوي هذا الرقم بارك الله فيك
9423F38433C3B444C422005

----------


## Teirawi

أخي العزيز 
مشكور قدماً ...
هذا هو رقمي :
9444C3F384444383B24471B
مع تحياتي

----------


## galal37

> اعطاني اخوي هذا الرقم بارك الله فيك
> 9423F38433C3B444C422005

 30526

----------


## nabilphone

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
رقم هو 
94C45403A46494540244006

----------


## galal37

> أخي العزيز 
> مشكور قدماً ...
> هذا هو رقمي :
> 9444C3F384444383B24471B
> مع تحياتي

 32498

----------


## galal37

> اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك
> رقم هو 
> 94C45403A46494540244006

 31442

----------


## r7al_909

الله يعطيك العافيه  
93843383F4A3856453C585B

----------


## kuwaiti

السلام عليكم  8384344464A384E403C4D2F  وشكرا على المجهود الطيب

----------


## fedo2001

يعطيك العافيه اخي جلال الرثم هو
93D383F3C3B2429292D2811

----------


## mfa77

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا
هذا هو الكود9383F443C3B243D272C4D03

----------


## galal37

> الله يعطيك العافيه  
> 93843383F4A3856453C585B

 32658

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم  8384344464A384E403C4D2F  وشكرا على المجهود الطيب

 8384344464A384E403C4D2F

----------


## galal37

> يعطيك العافيه اخي جلال الرثم هو
> 93D383F3C3B2429292D2811

 33978

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> هذا هو الكود9383F443C3B243D272C4D03

 32770

----------


## BillGatesJordan

أخ جلال رقمي هو
94B464A3F403938244C4734

----------


## galal37

> أخ جلال رقمي هو
> 94B464A3F403938244C4734

 33950

----------


## fedo2001

اخي جلال اريد باختصار كيفية عمله
انا اسف ولكنني اول مره اشاهد مثله

----------


## matrix

جزاك الله كل خير اخ جلال وهذا الرقم   94B464A3F403938244C2629

----------


## BillGatesJordan

تسلم يا غالي

----------


## aboodb

الأخ جلال متابعين معك والرقم عندي هو
 944383F44464C3B24283046

----------


## BillGatesJordan

المشكله في البرنامج إنك إنت بتحدد الستوب لوس والهدف وهذا قد لا يكون دقيق في تحقيق الربح لأنه كل زوج بيختلف عن الثاني وبعدين بيعتمد إنت بتدخل من أي نقطه وأمر آخر وهو مهم وهو توقيت الدخول في العمليات العمليه عايزة شويه دراسة هو ممكن يديك التوجه العام صعود أو هبوط ولكن المشكله في تحديد الأهداف والستوب

----------


## Dr-I.Shihab

thanxs alote 
74938445024473A3C164D60

----------


## kuwaiti

اخي جلال هل الكود نفسه الا يوجد خطأ  شكرا   

> 8384344464A384E403C4D2F

----------


## fedo2001

اخواني
افيدوني ادمكم الله
كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج مع الصور
جزاكم الله كل خير ورزقكم

----------


## شمعدان

يعطيك العافيه اخ جلال رقم الكود عندي: 
94D242C3B3C3C2C3C300F61

----------


## شمعدان

يعطيك العافيه اخ جلال رقم الكود عندي:
94D242C3B3C3C2C3C300F61

----------


## Dr.TofyGuy

ممكن رقم التسجيل
6384B3F46443C3E2F2C3445

----------


## maged88

73B3C4A424B464743242022   والف شكر على تعبك معانا

----------


## galal37

> جزاك الله كل خير اخ جلال وهذا الرقم   94B464A3F403938244C2629

 33950

----------


## galal37

> thanxs alote 
> 74938445024473A3C164D60

 14714

----------


## galal37

> يعطيك العافيه اخ جلال رقم الكود عندي: 
> 94D242C3B3C3C2C3C300F61

 33226

----------


## galal37

> ممكن رقم التسجيل
> 6384B3F46443C3E2F2C3445

 10052

----------


## galal37

> 73B3C4A424B464743242022   والف شكر على تعبك معانا

 16692

----------


## galal37

من يواجه مشكلة فى الكود يراسلنى

----------


## حمدي

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
34E40451F1A2817300E061C

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> 34E40451F1A2817300E061C

 1658

----------


## متداول عصرى

اخى جلال جزاك الله كل خير 
الكود الخاص بى هو 
74A403A464E404521114C32 
و شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## efmelp

> اخى جلال جزاك الله كل خير 
> الكود الخاص بى هو 
> 74A403A464E404521114C32 
> و شكرا جزيلا .

 
15692

----------


## متداول عصرى

> 15692

  
شكرا جزيلا .

----------


## efmelp

keygen فى المرفقات

----------


## shebami

93839383C3C2F382A3C1B35 الله يجزاك خير

----------


## galal37

> 93839383C3C2F382A3C1B35 الله يجزاك خير

 32440

----------


## galal37

ملاحظات هامة    لمبرمج البرنامج  
1- ما هى أفضل أوقات المضاربة بهذا البرنامج ؟  أفضل الاوقات أثناء فترة لندن ونيويورك 
ولكن يمكنك أيضل المضاربة فى جميع الاوقات  2- هذا البرنامج لايحتاج الى خبرة سابقة لذا يمكن للمحترف او المبتدء التعامل معه  
3- يعمل البرنامج على جميع الازواج بلا استثناء   
4- البرنامج قائم بذاته ولايحتاج الى اتصال بأى سيرفر

----------


## شمعدان

يعطيك العافيه اخ جلال رقم الكود عندي:
94D242C3B3C3C2C3C300F61

----------


## galal37

يمكنك اختباره على الديمو قبل البدء بالحساب الحقيقى

----------


## galal37

> يعطيك العافيه اخ جلال رقم الكود عندي:
> 94D242C3B3C3C2C3C300F61

 33226

----------


## galal37

وسنبدأفى شرح مبسط للبرنامج فى أقرب فرصة ممكنة

----------


## galal37

أفتح الميتاتريدر 
واختار اى زوج وليكن اليورو دولار 
اختار فريم الساعة 
وسيكون بهذا الشكل

----------


## galal37

ومن قائمة File
إختار Save AS
ستجد فى File Name  اسم الزوج وبجانبه الفريم اللى انت اختارته هكذا EURUSD60
اى انه زوج اليورو دولار على الساعة 
اتركه كما هو 
وتأكد أن Save as type مكتوب به ASCII Text *.csv

----------


## galal37

وبالطبع البرنامج يعمل على فريمات 
الخمس دقائق - الربع ساعة - النصف ساعة - الساعة - الاربع ساعات - اليوم - الاسبوع 
والفريم الذى تحدده فى الميتا هو الذى تحدده فى البرنامج وستعمل عليه

----------


## galal37

الافضل فى رايي وقد يكون خطأ أن تعمل على فريمات الساعة والاربع ساعات معا 
فتحفظ ملف csv   على فريم الساعة وأخر على فريم الاربع ساعات ولامانع طبعا أن تجرب باقى الفريمات وتقارنها بالنتائج مع الفريمات الاخرى

----------


## galal37

والى هنا فالموضوع فى غاية البساطة ومن لديه سؤال فليتفضل قبل أن نستئانف الشرح

----------


## MYounis

برنامج جميل جدا بارك الله بك اخي لقد جربته البارحه "ديمو"
على اربع عملات
وكلهن حققن الهدف  :015:  :015:  :015: 
الاعدادات هي كالتالي:  الفريم: الساعه
الازواج: دولار\ين,يورو\دولار,باوند\دولار,المجنون
الهدف:20
الستوب:40
وساعة العمل: 23:30 جرنتش 
وان شاء الله ساكتب النتائج كل يوم

----------


## ابن الهيثم

لك جزيل الشكر ياأخ جلال الرقم عندي هو 9424238243A2F302B272E5B

----------


## galal37

> برنامج جميل جدابارك الله بك اخيلقد جربته البارحه "ديمو"على اربع عملاتوكلهن حققن الهدف 
> الاعدادات هي كالتالي:  الفريم: الساعه
> الازواج: دولار\ين,يورو\دولار,باوند\دولار,المجنون
> الهدف:20
> الستوب:40
> وساعة العمل: 23:30 جرنتش 
> وان شاء الله ساكتب النتائج كل يوم

 بالتوفيق أخى الكريم والى الامام دائما ويا ريت تساعدنى بأرفاق الفرص هنا ايضا

----------


## galal37

> لك جزيل الشكر ياأخ جلال الرقم عندي هو 9424238243A2F302B272E5B

 تفضل أخى الكريم 
29464

----------


## wajdyss

اخي جلال  
هذا هو الكود 
24E450E060F15043859163E

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال  
> هذا هو الكود 
> 24E450E060F15043859163E

 تفضل 
416

----------


## galal37

تحذير هام :-  
لا تثق كثيرا بالبرامج ويجب أن تتفق مع وجهة نظرك الشخصية 
البرنامج مازال تحت التجربة ولم نحكم عليه بعد 
من يجرب على الحساب الحقيقى هو وحده المتحمل للعواقب

----------


## eastern_knight

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب إن شاء الله 
44C4A3C4944483A2D552025

----------


## galal37

ملحوظة نسيت أقولها 
البرنامج لايصلح أن يعمل فى أوقات التذبذب

----------


## MYounis

> بالتوفيق أخى الكريم والى الامام دائما ويا ريت تساعدنى بأرفاق الفرص هنا ايضا

 لم افهم معنى ارفاق الفرص؟؟؟؟؟  لان البرنامج موجود وكل واحد يستطيع استخدامه

----------


## galal37

> ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب إن شاء الله 
> 44C4A3C4944483A2D552025

 3286

----------


## galal37

> لم افهم معنى ارفاق الفرص؟؟؟؟؟  لان البرنامج موجود وكل واحد يستطيع استخدامه

 يا أخى ساعد الناس هناك الكثير من ارسلوا الى أنهم يجدوا صعوبة فى استخدامه ولايعرفوا كيف يتعاملوا معه :Hands:  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Mr.Cable

الرقم هو :
93843243946493C45505D3F

----------


## ابو لاما

حقيقة البرنامج رهيب عملت به ارباح بس عندي استراتيجية استخدمه معاه ومفكر افتح صفحة خاصة بتوصياته منتظر رد الادراة الكريمة

----------


## galal37

> الرقم هو :
> 93843243946493C45505D3F

 30088

----------


## galal37

> حقيقة البرنامج رهيب عملت به ارباح بس عندي استراتيجية استخدمه معاه ومفكر افتح صفحة خاصة بتوصياته منتظر رد الادراة الكريمة

 ممكن تضمنى معاك فى الصفحة الجديدة :Hands:

----------


## adeel

9383B3C43404A3F4A24460B
thankssss

----------


## galal37

> 9383B3C43404A3F4A24460B
> thankssss

 31504

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن تضمنى معاك فى الصفحة الجديدة

  
اكيد ممكن تسلم يا طيب

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك   9384350384A4A3C49406342

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك   9384350384A4A3C49406342

 29750

----------


## loaishawar

938444438454A4B463A2218 
لو تكرمت

----------


## majdy55

السلام عليكم
 الرقم  9384324292F3A3B2F285125
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

في البرنامج سطرين  
الأول نضع فيه بيانات الاغلاق  لشارت الساعه على سبيل المثال  
لكن السطر الثاني المعنون بـ " LONG TERM DATA "  ماذا يكون فيه ؟؟؟

----------


## haitham_oda

السلام عليكم
83D46493C3A384A4B3F530D 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## galal37

> 938444438454A4B463A2218 
> لو تكرمت

 30120

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
>  الرقم  9384324292F3A3B2F285125
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 29960

----------


## galal37

> في البرنامج سطرين  
> الأول نضع فيه بيانات الاغلاق  لشارت الساعه على سبيل المثال  
> لكن السطر الثاني المعنون بـ " LONG TERM DATA "  ماذا يكون فيه ؟؟؟

 من غير ما تتعب نفسك احفظ الشارت فى الميتاتريدر واعمل load فى ا لبرنامج  الارقام هتدخل لوحدها 
لكن المهم انك لازم تلاحظ ان فيه خانة اسمها decimal وفائدتها انك تحدد كام رقم بعد العلامة العشرية فمثلا اليورو دولار
1.4625 يبقى decimal 4
الدولار ين 107.52 يبقى decimal 2
وهكذا

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> 83D46493C3A384A4B3F530D 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 21854

----------


## ابو لاما

94438494E3824282F2F1C12   لو سمحت يا الطيب هذا كمان تعبانك معانا

----------


## galal37

> 94438494E3824282F2F1C12   لو سمحت يا الطيب هذا كمان تعبانك معانا

 32948  :Eh S(7):

----------


## galal37

حد عاوز اى حاجة قبل ما ادخل انام

----------


## F O R E X

93A49504A4B384340514D2C 
من فضلك

----------


## galal37

> 93A49504A4B384340514D2C 
> من فضلك

 31798

----------


## F O R E X

شكرا

----------


## Arch. Ma7amad

السلام عليكم
4514645380102541115285E
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي

----------


## MYounis

هذا هو شرح لبرنامج التوصيات  بالمرفقات

----------


## CJA

هل النسخة الموجودة فى الموضوع نسخة تجريبية

----------


## Arch. Ma7amad

> هل النسخة الموجودة فى الموضوع نسخة تجريبية

 نعم تجريبية تسمح لك بعمل 5 عمليات حسابية فقط إذا لم تدخل رقم التفعيل

----------


## CJA

> نعم تجريبية تسمح لك بعمل 5 عمليات حسابية فقط إذا لم تدخل رقم التفعيل

 فضلا  رقم التفعيل من الاخ جلا ل؟ارجو التاكيد

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم
> 4514645380102541115285E
> وجزاك الله خيرا أخي

 2970

----------


## galal37

> فضلا  رقم التفعيل من الاخ جلا ل؟ارجو التاكيد

  https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html 
اتفضل أخى الكريم حمل البرنامج

----------


## galal37

> هذا هو شرح لبرنامج التوصيات  بالمرفقات

 بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## CJA

> https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html
> اتفضل أخى الكريم

 93A4138242A2E2B2D2D3A07

----------


## galal37

> 93A4138242A2E2B2D2D3A07

   29676

----------


## abo akram

73D3D3D3D3D3D3D121C114D          فضلا  لا  امرا اخ جلال

----------


## win-forex

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
73B38404340453E5D370B26

----------


## l_ghazal

أخي الكريم 
بارك الله بك 
943513E24383D303C305425

----------


## MYounis

نتائج اليوم كانت غير مرضية  وأعتقد هذا بسبب خبر الباوند القوي والمؤثر 
إذ أربع أزواج رئيسية متعلقة به

----------


## galal37

> 73D3D3D3D3D3D3D121C114D          فضلا  لا  امرا اخ جلال

 17000

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> 73B38404340453E5D370B26

 14476

----------


## galal37

> أخي الكريم 
> بارك الله بك 
> 943513E24383D303C305425

 30738

----------


## galal37

> نتائج اليوم كانت غير مرضية  وأعتقد هذا بسبب خبر الباوند القوي والمؤثر 
> إذ أربع أزواج رئيسية متعلقة به

 خبر الباوند كان قوى للغاية 
ولا للمضاربة وقت التذبذب والاخبار :013:

----------


## modyvip2005

شكرا على موضوعك الحلو كتير و ارجو ارسال كود التفعيل و جزاك الله كل خير
24E4E375E2645285F3F3F5D

----------


## galal37

الى كل من يسأل عن الشرح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/590862-242-post.html

----------


## galal37

> شكرا على موضوعك الحلو كتير و ارجو ارسال كود التفعيل و جزاك الله كل خير
> 24E4E375E2645285F3F3F5D

 416

----------


## modyvip2005

كلمة شكر قليلة بحقق عنجد الف شكر لسرعة استجابتك و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## assaf-mr

83D383B4024473A2A09074E 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## galal37

> كلمة شكر قليلة بحقق عنجد الف شكر لسرعة استجابتك و جزاك الله كل خير

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## galal37

> 83D383B4024473A2A09074E 
> جزاك الله كل خير

 22860

----------


## coolmanx88

شكرا اخي على البرنامج
43845384A3C236250622F25
ارجوا ارسال كود التفعيل

----------


## galal37

> شكرا اخي على البرنامج
> 43845384A3C236250622F25
> ارجوا ارسال كود التفعيل

 3080

----------


## وائل ابراهيم

السلام عليكم 
أخ جلال البرنامج على الساعة وأربع ساعات جيد اذا بدأت من اغلاق كل شمعة وأخذت توصيات لونغ تيرم المشكلة في الشورت تيرم ربما يقصدو بها الشمعة الحالية فقط أرجو التوضيح مامدة الونغ تيرم والشورت تيرم  شمعة واحدة عدة شمعات   وشكرا لك

----------


## عادل22

شكرا أخى جلال على مساعدتك لأخونك
94450563A4644474C4B4418
أرجو أرسل كود التفعيل 
و شكرا

----------


## scorpion

اخي اذا ممكن كود التفعيل 
74A3F4649464C48152D3B19 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## galal37

> شكرا أخى جلال على مساعدتك لأخونك
> 94450563A4644474C4B4418
> أرجو أرسل كود التفعيل 
> و شكرا

 31614

----------


## galal37

> اخي اذا ممكن كود التفعيل 
> 74A3F4649464C48152D3B19 
> الله يعطيك العافية

 15754

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم 
> أخ جلال البرنامج على الساعة وأربع ساعات جيد اذا بدأت من اغلاق كل شمعة وأخذت توصيات لونغ تيرم المشكلة في الشورت تيرم ربما يقصدو بها الشمعة الحالية فقط أرجو التوضيح مامدة الونغ تيرم والشورت تيرم  شمعة واحدة عدة شمعات   وشكرا لك

 المفروض عدة شمعات 
البرنامج له اعدادات خاصة وهذا السر فى نجاح البعض وفشل الاخرين 
ونحاول جاهدين الوصول الى افضل اعدادات له

----------


## مستر هامور

اشكرك اخي طلال   على كل ما تقدمه الى مساعدة اخوانك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك          هاذ رقم حسابى ورجو ارسال كودو التفعيل94C4A3C4924393A3A2A3153

----------


## galal37

> اشكرك اخي طلال   على كل ما تقدمه الى مساعدة اخوانك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك          هاذ رقم حسابى ورجو ارسال كودو التفعيل94C4A3C4924393A3A2A3153

 32664

----------


## galal37

هل هناك اى مشاكل فى التسجيل

----------


## المركز المصري

بارك الله فيك الرقم هو   34644491D450F4A07113E04

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك الرقم هو   34644491D450F4A07113E04

 1388

----------


## Dr.TofyGuy

> 10052

 الف شكر :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## مستر هامور

اخي جلال اشكرك على  سرعة ارسال الكودو والاكن عندي مشكله  االبرنامج   قبل الكودو الاكن الم يعمل   ممكن تشرح طريقة تشغيله وكيفية معرفته هل هو متصل او الا  والف شكر

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال اشكرك على  سرعة ارسال الكودو والاكن عندي مشكله  االبرنامج   قبل الكودو الاكن الم يعمل   ممكن تشرح طريقة تشغيله وكيفية معرفته هل هو متصل او الا  والف شكر

 شرح البرنامج فى هذا الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/590862-242-post.html

----------


## gennesh

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته_ _الرقم هو :_  _64A3F3C49403D400E451552_  _جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------


## galal37

> _السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته_ _الرقم هو :_  _64A3F3C49403D400E451552_  _جزاكم الله خيرا_

 10390

----------


## hameeedo

الف شكر لك 
وهذه الرقم تبعي 
93F38443C3C3C3B46240F36 
وممكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج

----------


## alkenany

تحية وشكر لمجهودك  
الرقم هو 83B3F453F2D303A285B0D3E

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Thanks My Brother
My number is     445464C491905390046465C

----------


## First step

جزاك الله خيرا
هل تمت تجربة البرنامج ؟
شاهدت التحذير التالي في احد المواقع
==
Newbie traders are wise not to even think of messing their account with this application. It might only be good as an entertainment to pass the time, just like its other exactly identical casino game software that feeds on the last 10 spins. Google for 'Roulette Killer'..."
Forex Killer and Roulette Killer websites content are similar, and especially the swiss bank statement testimonial on both sites is 100% the SAME. Andreas Kirchberger the professional forex trader is Andy Veerhoven the online roulette gambler. The algorithm couldn't be that simpler for users to undergo unnecessary capital loss than the cunning internet marketer to get rich. What a shame scam!
==

----------


## galal37

> الف شكر لك 
> وهذه الرقم تبعي 
> 93F38443C3C3C3B46240F36 
> وممكن شرح بسيط للبرنامج

 32322

----------


## galal37

> تحية وشكر لمجهودك  
> الرقم هو 83B3F453F2D303A285B0D3E

 22194

----------


## galal37

> Thanks My Brother
> My number is     445464C491905390046465C

 3034

----------


## hadi1450

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## MYounis

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وضعت أوامر
على كل الازواج الرئيسية
الساعة 12:00 جرنتش بعد نتصف الليل
والحمد لله تحققت كل الاهداف
الوقف: 40 الهدف:20  :015:  :015:  :015:  ماعدا الكندي لم يعطيني امر البرنامج   توصيات البارحه لم تكن جيدة بسبب خبر الباوند القوي

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وضعت أوامر
> على كل الازواج الرئيسية
> الساعة 12:00 جرنتش بعد نتصف الليل
> والحمد لله تحققت كل الاهداف
> الوقف: 40 الهدف:20  ماعدا الكندي لم يعطيني امر البرنامج   توصيات البارحه لم تكن جيدة بسبب خبر الباوند القوي

 What frame do you use...Please

----------


## CJA

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وضعت أوامر على كل الازواج الرئيسية الساعة 12:00 جرنتش بعد نتصف الليل والحمد لله تحققت كل الاهداف الوقف: 40 الهدف:20  ماعدا الكندي لم يعطيني امر البرنامج   توصيات البارحه لم تكن جيدة بسبب خبر الباوند القوي

 تحية طيبة  
هل للوقت علاقة بالامر؟

----------


## MYounis

> تحية طيبة  
> هل للوقت علاقة بالامر؟

 
لا أعرف أخي مجرد تجربه

----------


## rsi1980

جزاك الله خيرا 
53B3C4D40431C360F2A590B

----------


## باحث عن النجاح

الف شكر لك 
وهذا رقمي 
9384538242F3A3C3C291F14

----------


## mobiline

9444639404340453C24633A 
أشكرك مقدماً

----------


## CJA

هل هناك احد اختبر البرنامج

----------


## galal37

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> 53B3C4D40431C360F2A590B

 6578

----------


## galal37

> الف شكر لك 
> وهذا رقمي 
> 9384538242F3A3C3C291F14

 29714

----------


## galal37

> 9444639404340453C24633A 
> أشكرك مقدماً

 29406

----------


## MYounis

> What frame do you use...Please

    متاسف للتاخر اخي
فريم الساعة

----------


## ابو عبدالله المسلم

944242A393D3D28302D4800  
جزاك الله خير 
بس دورت على شرح للبرنامج لم أجده, 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## galal37

> 944242A393D3D28302D4800  
> جزاك الله خير 
> بس دورت على شرح للبرنامج لم أجده, 
> بارك الله فيك

 31284

----------


## ابو عبدالله المسلم

> 31284

 *.. بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Can any one tell us the difference between short term and long term signals because i noticed that the target is nearly the same with a slight difference

----------


## MYounis

نرجوا من الاخوة الذين يستخدمون البرنامج  وضع النتائج لكي نحدد اي (الفريمات, الاوقات, الأزواج) 
أفضل للعمل بشكل مستمر وبنفس الاعدادت لفتره اسبوع على الاقل 
بارك الله بكم  :Hands:

----------


## NASSEER

هذا رقمي شكراً مقدماً  
    9424A3824292A27283D454A

----------


## galal37

> هذا رقمي شكراً مقدماً  
>     9424A3824292A27283D454A

 30214

----------


## kedoose

سيد جلال هذا رقمي 
94238493844243C302E5456

----------


## galal37

> سيد جلال هذا رقمي 
> 94238493844243C302E5456

 30678

----------


## Dragon

اخي جلال ... تحيه طيبه ... 
بداية اشكر لك حرصك الشديد وإلتزامك وادعو لك بالتوفيق والتقدم إن شاء الله  
هذا هو الرقم الخاص بي ...
 84439384A3F3C3C493B363D 
ارجو الإفادة

----------


## nart

اخوي يا جلال لو سمحت هذا رقمي 
54E3843403B35630B464924

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال ... تحيه طيبه ... 
> بداية اشكر لك حرصك الشديد وإلتزامك وادعو لك بالتوفيق والتقدم إن شاء الله  
> هذا هو الرقم الخاص بي ...
>  84439384A3F3C3C493B363D 
> ارجو الإفادة

 21650

----------


## galal37

> اخوي يا جلال لو سمحت هذا رقمي 
> 54E3843403B35630B464924

 6090

----------


## nart

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووو ما بتكفي وووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر هههههههههههههههههههه اخي جلال

----------


## galal37

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووو ما بتكفي وووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر هههههههههههههههههههه اخي جلال

 أى خدمة :013:

----------


## Dragon

اخي جلال ... بعد ان ارسلت لك الكود وقمت مشكورا بإعادة إرسال كود التفعيل قمت بتشغيل البرنامج مره اخرى ولكن في هذة المره اعطاني رقم ثاني غير إلي ارسلتلك إياه ... فما الحل اخي .. هل افتح البرنامج وابلغك الكود واتركه مفتوح لحين الرد ... آسف على الإطاله ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال ... بعد ان ارسلت لك الكود وقمت مشكورا بإعادة إرسال كود التفعيل قمت بتشغيل البرنامج مره اخرى ولكن في هذة المره اعطاني رقم ثاني غير إلي ارسلتلك إياه ... فما الحل اخي .. هل افتح البرنامج وابلغك الكود واتركه مفتوح لحين الرد ... آسف على الإطاله ولك جزيل الشكر

 اعطنى الرقم ولا تقفل البرنامج وانا معك اعطيه لك حالا

----------


## Dragon

84439384A3F3C3C491E5A14 
هذا هو الرقم الجديد ... والبرنامج مفتوح

----------


## galal37

> 84439384A3F3C3C491E5A14 
> هذا هو الرقم الجديد ... والبرنامج مفتوح

 21650
بلغنى النتيجة

----------


## Dragon

اشكر تواصلك معي اخي .. طلب منى إعادة تشغيل البرنامج مره اخرى ولم يطلب الكود في المره الثانيه 
بمعنى انه تم بحمد الله ... ثم بفضلك اخي 
اخي انا فلسطيني مقيم في قطاع غزة وللاسف الشديد الكهرباء تزورنا بمعدل 8 ساعات يوميا فقط وبالتالي لا يمكنني التواصل معكم على مدار اليوم 
لدرجة اني ادعي الله ان تسرع بالرد قبل إنقطاعها  
مره اخرى اشكر لك تواصلك معي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## galal37

> اشكر تواصلك معي اخي .. طلب منى إعادة تشغيل البرنامج مره اخرى ولم يطلب الكود في المره الثانيه 
> بمعنى انه تم بحمد الله ... ثم بفضلك اخي 
> اخي انا فلسطيني مقيم في قطاع غزة وللاسف الشديد الكهرباء تزورنا بمعدل 8 ساعات يوميا فقط وبالتالي لا يمكنني التواصل معكم على مدار اليوم 
> لدرجة اني ادعي الله ان تسرع بالرد قبل إنقطاعها  
> مره اخرى اشكر لك تواصلك معي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

 الحمد لله انه تم قبل الانقطاع

----------


## DM123

8383B44404524473A455C35

----------


## سمير صيام

ماشاء الله اخوة كتير نزلوا البرنامج والكود 
ننتظر افادتنا بنتائج البرنامج معهم
حتى الاستفادة تعم

----------


## galal37

> 8383B44404524473A455C35

 21844

----------


## DM123

> 21844

   جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## Love For Ever

944463F38443C3B24431815 
 بارك الله فيك

----------


## Love For Ever

944463F38443C3B24431D43

----------


## galal37

> 944463F38443C3B24431815 
>  بارك الله فيك

 31848

----------


## galal37

> 944463F38443C3B24431D43

 31848

----------


## matrix

> ماشاء الله اخوة كتير نزلوا البرنامج والكود   ننتظر افادتنا بنتائج البرنامج معهم حتى الاستفادة تعم

 انا مع مشرفنا وقبل النتائج نريد كيفية الاستفاده من البرنامج خاصة وقت استخدامه فمثلا لو عملت كما فى الشرح لود لملف الشارت الان وليكن فريم الساعه بيعطيك التوصيه سواء بيع اوشراء  وبعدها مثلا بنصف ساعه وعملت نفس الشىء بيعطيك توصيه بتختلف عن الاولى . نريد من صاحب الموضوع الشرح بشكل مفصل وكيف نستفيد من البرنامج مشكورا

----------


## galal37

> انا مع مشرفنا وقبل النتائج نريد كيفية الاستفاده من البرنامج خاصة وقت استخدامه فمثلا لو عملت كما فى الشرح لود لملف الشارت الان وليكن فريم الساعه بيعطيك التوصيه سواء بيع اوشراء  وبعدها مثلا بنصف ساعه وعملت نفس الشىء بيعطيك توصيه بتختلف عن الاولى . نريد من صاحب الموضوع الشرح بشكل مفصل وكيف نستفيد من البرنامج مشكورا

 حتى  الان لم أصل الى الاعدادات المناسبة والاعضاء لا يساعدون للاسف بتجاربهم ولكن
انا ظبطت الاعدادات على الساعة والاربع واليومى  
على ان تراعى ان الوقف 200 نقطة على الاربع ساعات 
فاذا اتفقوا فى الثلاث فريمات على الشراء فان النتيجة باهرة 
ولم اجرب حتى الان عمليات البيع 
الباوند ين فقط هو اللى جربته ولكن صاحب البرنامج يقول ان اليورو دولار افضل زوج للبرنامج

----------


## hamdan63

اخي جلال 
هذا رقمي 
54C4A3C492A5D391021441F
لرجو الكود من فضلك  وجزاك الله خير

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال 
> هذا رقمي 
> 54C4A3C492A5D391021441F
> لرجو الكود من فضلك  وجزاك الله خير

 6536

----------


## MYounis

> انا مع مشرفنا وقبل النتائج نريد كيفية الاستفاده من البرنامج خاصة وقت استخدامه فمثلا لو عملت كما فى الشرح لود لملف الشارت الان وليكن فريم الساعه بيعطيك التوصيه سواء بيع اوشراء   وبعدها مثلا بنصف ساعه وعملت نفس الشىء بيعطيك توصيه بتختلف عن الاولى .  نريد من صاحب الموضوع الشرح بشكل مفصل وكيف نستفيد من البرنامج مشكورا

   اضم صوتي لصوت اخي صدقوني البرنامج قد يكون مربحا اذا تعاونا  لذا اقترح بعمل ورشه لتجمع النتائج ولتحديد اي الاعدادات والاوقات افضل   ما رايك اخي galal37

----------


## galal37

> اضم صوتي لصوت اخي صدقوني البرنامج قد يكون مربحا اذا تعاونا  لذا اقترح بعمل ورشه لتجمع النتائج ولتحديد اي الاعدادات والاوقات افضل   ما رايك اخي galal37

 اتفق معك تماما 
ولكن نريد التجربة على كل الازواج وكل الفريمات نرجو التعاون من كل الاخوة

----------


## sameer digital

اخي جلال بارك الله فيك  وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك      ياريت بعض الشرح للبرنامج  وبالنسبة للرقم ( الكود ) كيف نتعامل معه       وجزاك الله خير

----------


## sameer digital

وبالنسبة للارقام فقد اعطاني هذا الرقم   95050242B3D2A3928304E07

----------


## galal37

> وبالنسبة للارقام فقد اعطاني هذا الرقم   95050242B3D2A3928304E07

 الرقم هو 31172
وحالا هارفع لك الشرح

----------


## masrawy777

هو فين البرنامج لو هتنزلوا توصيات البرنامج علي طول يريت حد يوضح عشان الموضوع كبر

----------


## galal37

> هو فين البرنامج لو هتنزلوا توصيات البرنامج علي طول يريت حد يوضح عشان الموضوع كبر

 هذه نسخة البرنامج  
اضغط هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html

----------


## galal37

الرابط الاول البرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html 
الرابط الثانى  شرح البرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/590862-242-post.html

----------


## hamdan63

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## hamdan63

معلش لو شرح مبسط لاستخدام البرنامج الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## sameer digital

شكرا على سرعة الرد وجزاك الله خير

----------


## DreamwalkeR

عزيزى هذا هو الرقم 645384A3A46441936594310 الكود من فضلك والله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## galal37

> عزيزى هذا هو الرقم 645384A3A46441936594310 الكود من فضلك والله يعطيك ألف عافية

 9546

----------


## galal37

> الرابط الاول البرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html 
> الرابط الثانى  شرح البرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/590862-242-post.html

 
الروابط فى الاعلى لكل من يسأل عن البرنامج والشرح

----------


## masrawy777

> هذه نسخة البرنامج  
> اضغط هنا https://forum.arabictrader.com/588574-39-post.html

 شكرا ياباشا علي سرعه الرد بس يريت شرح للبرنامج بيشتغل ازاي  :015:

----------


## galal37

> شكرا ياباشا علي سرعه الرد بس يريت شرح للبرنامج بيشتغل ازاي

 https://forum.arabictrader.com/590862-242-post.html

----------


## DreamwalkeR

أخ جلال ماشالله عليك و الله يباركلك فى تجارتك

----------


## mahmoud123456

هذا الرقم اخي جلال و بارك الله فيك  94446242E2C273A2B2F1310

----------


## القدس 1

44C4A3C494F544A36623D4D
مع كل الشكر
الله يرضى عنك يا باشا
وقتك اثمن من الذهب واثمن

----------


## galal37

> هذا الرقم اخي جلال و بارك الله فيك  94446242E2C273A2B2F1310

 31990

----------


## galal37

> 44C4A3C494F544A36623D4D
> مع كل الشكر
> الله يرضى عنك يا باشا
> وقتك اثمن من الذهب واثمن

 3286

----------


## Oum_Hiba

Salam brother 
mine is 9473A2E2D2730292C2F4B09 
Please advise 
thanks

----------


## galal37

> Salam brother 
> mine is 9473A2E2D2730292C2F4B09 
> Please advise 
> thanks

 34066

----------


## Oum_Hiba

> 34066

 jazak allh alfa khayr

----------


## ابو سهام

94438494238512429395750 
ممكن الكود من فضلك

----------


## galal37

> 94438494238512429395750 
> ممكن الكود من فضلك

 29870

----------


## MYounis

اخواني برنامج سعره 80 دولار هل تعتقدون انه سينجح
على كل حال هو قيد التجربه

----------


## القدس 1

44C4A3C4903190B34195F53
هذا الرقم وشكرا لك

----------


## samah22

من خلال تجربتي البسيطة هناك بعض صفقات رابحة وفي نسبة من الربح

----------


## galal37

> 44C4A3C4903190B34195F53
> هذا الرقم وشكرا لك

 3286

----------


## samah22

اخي الكريم جل ممكن تعطيني الكود هذا رقمي
5383F3B38444E0155282019

----------


## MYounis

الحمد لله
وجميل جدا
لقد حقق البرنامج ارباح جيدة
على كل لازواج الرئيسية ما عدا المجنون
ساعة التداول 11:00 جرنتش
الهدف 20 والستوب 40

----------


## MYounis

اخي جلال لماذا لا تضع الكراك أو الكيجن في المرفقات وترتاح

----------


## samah22

اخي جلال بانتظار الكود هذا رقمي
5383F3B38441C224B400C39

----------


## الفهدي

53D383F383B1D5F0F304F22 
ممكن الكود أخي الكريم

----------


## Oracle007

> 53D383F383B1D5F0F304F22 
> ممكن الكود أخي الكريم

 تفضل أخي الكريم الكود  
6064

----------


## Oracle007

> اخي جلال بانتظار الكود هذا رقمي
> 5383F3B38441C224B400C39

 تفضل اخي الكود  
6548

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال لماذا لا تضع الكراك أو الكيجن في المرفقات وترتاح

 الكيجن موجود فى مشاركة سابقة ولكن الناس مش بتقرأ :Wink Smile:

----------


## eg_falcon

ال KeyGen مرة اخرى للي ما لاحظ المرة الاولى

----------


## galal37

> ال KeyGen مرة اخرى للي ما لاحظ المرة الاولى

 بارك الله فيك :015:

----------


## galal37

هى الناس بتاخد البرنامج ومش بتناقش الفرص ليه

----------


## MYounis

اليوم كان الاوامر الي وضعها البرنامج لم تنجح كلها
حيث كان الناتج -20 نقطه 
اما بشكل عام مجمل الصفقات رابحة

----------


## MYounis

> هى الناس بتاخد البرنامج ومش بتناقش الفرص ليه

 قلي اخي شو صار معاك
شو وضع البرنامج عندك
رابحا ام خاسرا وشو الاعدادات
التي تعتمد عليها
اذا احنا ما بلشنا بالمناقشه
مش رايح يكون تجاوب   :Eh S(7):

----------


## galal37

> قلي اخي شو صار معاك
> شو وضع البرنامج عندك
> رابحا ام خاسرا وشو الاعدادات
> التي تعتمد عليها
> اذا احنا ما بلشنا بالمناقشه
> مش رايح يكون تجاوب

 الاعدادات الافتراضية على الساعة والاربع ساعات 
اذا اتفق الاثنان على الشراء تنجح الصفقة ام فى البيع فلم اجربها 
فى النيوزلاندى دولار 
كان كل الناس بيقولوا انه هيرتد من القمة التاريخية ولكن البرنامج كان بيقول شراء على كل الفريمات وفعلا كسرها وباقتدار
نرجع تانى ونقول الاعدادات الافتراضية ساعة / اربع ساعات بالاضافة الى الاربع ساعات باستوب 200 على المجنون و 150 على باقى العملات 
نتيجة جميلة

----------


## galal37

الباوند ين 
فريم الساعة شراء بهدف 211.90
ستوب لوز 210.70  
فريم الاربع ساعات 
بيع بهدف 209.23
وستوب لوز  214.23
فلنر ما سيحدث

----------


## galal37

> الباوند ين 
> فريم الساعة شراء بهدف 211.90
> ستوب لوز 210.70  
> فريم الاربع ساعات 
> بيع بهدف 209.23
> وستوب لوز  214.23
> فلنر ما سيحدث

 انا اشتريت فعلا من 211.20 عقد صغير للغاية .0.25 %
وعقد اخر .025% بيع  ولنتابع

----------


## galal37

السعر يقف الان عند الحد السفلى للقناة فهل سيرتد الى 211.90 كما قال البرنامج ام يضرب الستوب 
الشارت بعد قليل

----------


## الفهدي

أخي نزلت البرنامج وعملتله اكتيفيشن 
لكن عندما ادخل واختار الزوج مع الفريم واظغط على calculate , ما يطلع شي وجربت كل الفريمات
ما المشكلة .. 
وكيف أعمل uplode
على الأسعار الحالية؟

----------


## galal37

وكما تلاحظون ان الشراء من الحد السفلى للقناة والهدف الى الفيبو 23
صفقة منطقية للغاية فلنرى

----------


## الفهدي

لماذا اخترت الشراء أخي الكريم ؟هل من اشارات توضح ذلك

----------


## galal37

> أخي نزلت البرنامج وعملتله اكتيفيشن 
> لكن عندما ادخل واختار الزوج مع الفريم واظغط على calculate , ما يطلع شي وجربت كل الفريمات
> ما المشكلة .. 
> وكيف أعمل uplode
> على الأسعار الحالية؟

 افتح الميتاتريدر واحفظ التشارت على الفريم الساعة او الاربع ساعات 
csv 
وافتحها من load فى البرنامج

----------


## galal37

أخى الكريم الفهدى 
لايوجد اشارات للشراء ولكننا نتبع البرنامج فى توصياته وهو يقول شراء وقد يكون خطأ ولكننا نجرب

----------


## galal37

> الباوند ين 
> فريم الساعة شراء بهدف 211.90
> ستوب لوز 210.70  
> فريم الاربع ساعات 
> بيع بهدف 209.23
> وستوب لوز  214.23
> فلنر ما سيحدث

 ولاحظ أخى الفهدى انى نفذت عمليتين بيع وشراء بنفس القيمة

----------


## الفهدي

وكل مرة في اليوم تنصح لتحديث الجارت وعمل uplode له في البرنامج ؟

----------


## galal37

نضع الوقف على نقطة الدخول

----------


## galal37

هل هناك من  فتح الصفقة معى ام انى لوحدى

----------


## galal37

ضرب الاستوب عندى على نقطة الدخول وبكده انتهت صفقة الشراء وتبقى صفقة البيع

----------


## galal37

ملاحظة الصفقة كما فى البرنامج مازالت قائمة لان الاستوب 210.70 ولكنى خرجت على نقطة دخولى

----------


## galal37

على الرغم من اعتراض الكثيرين على الصفقة شراء منذ البداية وارسالهم رسائل لى لان الصفقة غير جائزة الا ان الصفقة سارت كما البرنامج تماما وحتى الان باقى عندى خمسة نقاط الى الهدف 
فعلا البرنامج يستحق المزيد من الدراسة

----------


## galal37

الصفقة حققت الهدف كما فى البرنامج

----------


## MYounis

> الصفقة حققت الهدف كما فى البرنامج

 
جميل جدا اخي
ومنك نستفيد 
قل لي اخي كم عمليه وضعت
وما هي نسبة النجاح 
عندي النسبة 65%

----------


## الفهدي

أخي الكريم انا الآن أجرب هذا البرنامج
ولكن عندي سؤالان يحيرانني  
1- البرنامج يعطيني Long term و short term 
ما الفرق بينهما ؟
وهل من الممكن أن يكون أحدها بيع والآخر شراء ؟
لأن هذا ما حدث معي الآن عندما حللت GBP/JPY 
2- عند عمل load للملف ، كم مرة احتاج لأعمل تحديث للملف ؟ كل ساعه ؟ أم ماذا 
ملاحظة : لاحظت عندما آمر البرنامج بالحساب أنه يعطي توصيات لأسعار قد حدثت من قبل 
فهل تعتبر فرصة فائتة ام خلل بالبرنامج ؟ 
علما أن البرنامج لا ينوه لذلك وربما الشحص ينخدع مثلا عندما يقول البرنامج أن نبيع وقد وصلت العملة لهذا السعر وحدث تغيرات ومرة أخرى ردت العملة لنفس السعر السابق ، فربما هنا يختلط الأمر على الفرد الذي يستخدم هذا البرنامج ويدخل في عملية حسابية خاطئة

----------


## galal37

> جميل جدا اخي
> ومنك نستفيد 
> قل لي اخي كم عمليه وضعت
> وما هي نسبة النجاح 
> عندي النسبة 65%

 نسبة النجاح عالية جدا اذا اتفق الفريمان ساعة / اربع ساعات كما شرحت سابقا

----------


## galal37

> أخي الكريم انا الآن أجرب هذا البرنامج
> ولكن عندي سؤالان يحيرانني  
> 1- البرنامج يعطيني Long term و short term 
> ما الفرق بينهما ؟  short term 
> بيعتمد على الهدف والستوب اللى انت اخترتهم
> long term 
> بيعتمد على الهدف والستوب اللى البرنامج يرى انهم مناسبين وغالبا بيكونوا هدف اكبر وستوب لوز اكبر   وهل من الممكن أن يكون أحدها بيع والآخر شراء ؟ 
> لأن هذا ما حدث معي الآن عندما حللت GBP/JPY ممكن طبعا اذا كان السعر هيعكس معاك وعندها لاتدخل لان معناها انالسعر سوف يعكس عليك بعدما تصل الى هدف الشورت تيرم وغالبا تكون هذه الصفقة خاسرة  
> 2- عند عمل load للملف ، كم مرة احتاج لأعمل تحديث للملف ؟ كل ساعه ؟ أم ماذا اذا كان الفريم المستخدم كل ساعة يبقى كل ساعة 
> ...

 الرد فى الاعلى اجتهاد شخصى وليس من كلام صانع البرنامج ونرجو التعاون من الاخوة

----------


## MYounis

اخي ما هي الساعات التي تستخدم بها البرنامج
في الساعات التي استخدمه يعطيني no trade

----------


## galal37

> اخي ما هي الساعات التي تستخدم بها البرنامج
> في الساعات التي استخدمه يعطيني no trade

 فى بعض الاوقات البرنامج يعطى No Trade 
والسبب اما التذبذب شديد او الوقف الذى حددته صغير 
ضاعف الوقف وستجد ان البرنامج اعطاك توصية

----------


## nas1234

يعطيك العافيه اخوي جلال الرقم
43C385150320F525C1E5729
ياريت الكود

----------


## samah22

برنامج جيد ونسبة ارباح معقولة ممكن ان تستانس به بعد الرجوع لشارت ويرد صبر حتى تتكد من النجاح

----------


## galal37

> يعطيك العافيه اخوي جلال الرقم
> 43C385150320F525C1E5729
> ياريت الكود

 3246

----------


## galal37

> برنامج جيد ونسبة ارباح معقولة ممكن ان تستانس به بعد الرجوع لشارت ويرد صبر حتى تتكد من النجاح

 فعلا البرنامج لتأكيد وجهة نظرك فى التحليل وليس لوضع وجهة نظر لمن لا وجهة نظر له

----------


## MYounis

> فى بعض الاوقات البرنامج يعطى No Trade 
> والسبب اما التذبذب شديد او الوقف الذى حددته صغير 
> ضاعف الوقف وستجد ان البرنامج اعطاك توصية

 ما رديت علي
انا بضع التوصيات الساعه ٢٣:٠٠ جرنتش
انت وينتا تضعهن؟
بارك الله بك

----------


## galal37

> ما رديت علي
> انا بضع التوصيات الساعه ٢٣:٠٠ جرنتش
> انت وينتا تضعهن؟
> بارك الله بك

 السابعة الى الثامنة صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة 
بعد الثالثة عصرا بتوقيت القاهرة

----------


## mm2000

اخي جلال شكرا" لجهودك - الرقم هو ( 8404A4A384E402444060F45 )

----------


## mahmoud123456

انت اكتر من رائع اخي جلال

----------


## galal37

> اخي جلال شكرا" لجهودك - الرقم هو ( 8404A4A384E402444060F45 )

 22836

----------


## galal37

> انت اكتر من رائع اخي جلال

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## boubcher

أخي المحترم رقمي هو 8384344464A384E403C4D2F
شكرا علئ المساعدة

----------


## mahmoud123456

اخواني برنامج التوصيات forex killer الذي ارفقة الاخ سمير صيام يحتوي على ملفين part1&part 2 ايهما نعتمد؟ :016:

----------


## boubcher

الاثنين معا, عند محاولة فتح الملف الاول سيطلب منك تحديد موقع الملف الثاني

----------


## galal37

> أخي المحترم رقمي هو 8384344464A384E403C4D2F
> شكرا علئ المساعدة

 21126

----------


## galal37

> اخواني برنامج التوصيات forex killer الذي ارفقة الاخ سمير صيام يحتوي على ملفين part1&part 2 ايهما نعتمد؟

 نزل الملفين وفك الضغط ستجد البرنامج وملفات الشرح

----------


## boubcher

الملفين جزان من ملف واحد. عند استعمال برنامج لفك الضغط, مثل winrar سيقوم البرنامج بدمج الجزئين و يعطيك الملف الاصلي كاملا و موحدا مع ملفات تكميلية أخرى

----------


## boubcher

أخي galal37  البرنامج رفض الكود 21126 و أعطاني رقم جديد 338393A072E5A51480E042F

----------


## mahmoud123456

مشكورين على المساعده اخي جلال و اخي boubcher  :Ongue:

----------


## galal37

> أخي galal37  البرنامج رفض الكود 21126 و أعطاني رقم جديد 338393A072E5A51480E042F

 1416

----------


## ابوطارق المقدسي

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم رقمي هو
94242242E293B2C3D2E2353

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم رقمي هو
> 94242242E293B2C3D2E2353

 اتفضل يا اخى
31754

----------


## boubcher

شكرا جزيلا أخي galal"37

----------


## mahmoud123456

:Ohmy:

----------


## ابوعادل

9383A3C49242D3A382F5B30 
يعطيك الف عافيه واعطاني الرقم هذا ممكن تفيدني بالكود  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## mahmoud123456

اخواني هل جربتم استخدام البرنامج ؟ هل استطيع ادخال اخر 10 قراءات في حالة long & short اليا, و كيف يتم استخدام load ؟ هل يقصد بها تحميل الملف من الشارت كما هو( مع انه في هذه الحالة قد نحصل على قراءات لفترة طويلة و هي مخالفة لما جاء في شرح البرنامج) ام يجب ان تكون حذف القديم و اخد اخر 10 قراءات ؟ 
ارجوا ممن لديه توضيح ان يفيدنا و لكم من الله الثواب

----------


## galal37

> 9383A3C49242D3A382F5B30 
> يعطيك الف عافيه واعطاني الرقم هذا ممكن تفيدني بالكود  
> بارك الله فيك

 32426

----------


## fernaldo2005

بارك الله فيك
93C4F4B493C3C443D4F1B40

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك
> 93C4F4B493C3C443D4F1B40

 32880

----------


## saamm

اخي الفاضل الرجاء التفعيل 
9432E45563843444A3F0249 
و جزاك الله خيرا و مشتري البرنامج خير الجزاء

----------


## galal37

> اخي الفاضل الرجاء التفعيل 
> 9432E45563843444A3F0249 
> و جزاك الله خيرا و مشتري البرنامج خير الجزاء

 30854

----------


## saamm

> 30854

  
بارك الله فيك  
و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## kbh7

الله يبارك فيك
9444924423F38433C3B3458

----------


## galal37

> الله يبارك فيك
> 9444924423F38433C3B3458

 29318

----------


## mm2000

اخي الكريم جلال - شكرا" لك الرقم هو ( 944463F38443C3B24401416 )

----------


## galal37

> اخي الكريم جلال - شكرا" لك الرقم هو ( 944463F38443C3B24401416 )

 31848

----------


## schicos26

[quote=galal37;588807]الكود الخاص بك هو 31096
طمنى عندما يتم التفعيل[/quote  
64A3F3C49403D085347030D

----------


## galal37

[quote=schicos26;605175] 

> الكود الخاص بك هو 31096
> طمنى عندما يتم التفعيل[/quote  
> 64A3F3C49403D085347030D

 10390

----------


## fernaldo2005

بارك الله فيك, الله يعطيك العافية والصحة
93C4F4B493C3C443D4F5536

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك, الله يعطيك العافية والصحة
> 93C4F4B493C3C443D4F5536

 32880

----------


## fernaldo2005

اعتذر اخطأت فى الرقم السابق 
هذا الرقم الصحيح وبارك الله فيك على حبك لاخوانك
9383D403824292A272C1C20

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي العزيز الرقم هو 
9383D403824292A272C1C20
ارجو ارسال كود التفعيل
وشكرا

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اسف الرقم هو
9383D403824292A272C0820
ارجو ارسال الكود التفعيل

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي جلال ارجو من حضرتك ارسال كود التفعيل الخاص بالمشاركه رقم 
444
ولك كل الشكر

----------


## galal37

> اعتذر اخطأت فى الرقم السابق 
> هذا الرقم الصحيح وبارك الله فيك على حبك لاخوانك
> 9383D403824292A272C1C20

 30496

----------


## galal37

> اسف الرقم هو
> 9383D403824292A272C0820
> ارجو ارسال الكود التفعيل

 30496

----------


## amr alaa

مشكور أخونا جلال جزاك الله خيرآ
هذا هو الرقم 94D46434F47474946245416

----------


## نجم الجنان

تكفى يالغالى كود التفعيل 
هذا رقمى: 5382E44383B2F572105521E

----------


## adelwahba

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
الرقم هو 5473C474A4000450E385D54

----------


## abed2057

بارك الله فيك, الله يعطيك العافية والصحة
و شكرا" 9444E405647444C56405014

----------


## abed2057

بارك الله فيك, الله يعطيك العافية والصحة
و شكرا" 9444E405647444C56405014

----------


## (عدي)

حبيبي جلال رقمي 9383B402438493849244C09 بحيات عيونك بسرعة

----------


## (عدي)

وين انتا

----------


## galal37

> مشكور أخونا جلال جزاك الله خيرآ
> هذا هو الرقم 94D46434F47474946245416

 32742

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
> الرقم هو 5473C474A4000450E385D54

 6388

----------


## galal37

> بارك الله فيك, الله يعطيك العافية والصحة
> و شكرا" 9444E405647444C56405014

 30446

----------


## galal37

> حبيبي جلال رقمي 9383B402438493849244C09 بحيات عيونك بسرعة

 9383B402438493849244C09

----------


## كريم عبد الله

السلام عليكم اخى بدل هذا التعب والمجهود الكبير اذا كنت تملك برنامج مولد السريال ارجو ان ترفقه لعدم تشعب صفحات الموضوع وبعد ذلك الشرح ارجو الرد سريعااااا

----------


## egyptnile

السلام عليكم الاخ جلال
هذا هو رقمي:
94C4A38443824424A381903

----------


## نجم الجنان

> تكفى يالغالى كود التفعيل 
> هذا رقمى: 5382E44383B2F572105521E

   
يالغالى  نسيتنى   
ولا كيف  النظام

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم الاخ جلال
> هذا هو رقمي:
> 94C4A38443824424A381903

 30776

----------


## galal37

> يالغالى  نسيتنى   
> ولا كيف  النظام

 6466
أنت تؤمر

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم اخى بدل هذا التعب والمجهود الكبير اذا كنت تملك برنامج مولد السريال ارجو ان ترفقه لعدم تشعب صفحات الموضوع وبعد ذلك الشرح ارجو الرد سريعااااا

 البرنامج والشرح ستجدهم فى مرفقات الموضوع تابعه من اوله  :Noco:

----------


## egyptnile

يا جماعة الخير
البرنامج ده تحفة 
انا شغلته في الفترة الاسيوية النايمة وعملت  42 بيب  في عشرة دقائق  عقدين 48 بيب وعقد خسارة 6
طبعا تجربة واحدة موش كفاية 
الغريب اني شغلته علي زوج GBPUSD في الفترة الاسوية والزوج كان شغال نار
اعتقد انه برنامج رائع

----------


## egyptnile

*السلام علي جماعة الخير
البرنامج كما ذكرت ممتاز جربته مرة اخرى ونجح
واقدم اليكم ما قمت به لتجربوا ونتأكد هل ناجح فعلا ام لا
قمت بتسجيل الشارت H4  في ملف CSV وحملتها  للبرنامج ولكن قبل اجراء الحساب قلت للبرنامج احسب علي 15 دقيقة موش اربع ساعات
وكل مرة اعطاني نتائج مبهرة
ولكن للأسف كله علي الديمو موش علي الحقيقي
جربوه معي علشان نجربه علي الحقيقي 
هل ممكن الاخ جلال ينزل لنا برنامج السريال لان عدد الصفحات اصبح كبير جدا وكلها طلبات سريال وكمان تخفف الضغط من عليك   *

----------


## galal37

> *السلام علي جماعة الخير
> البرنامج كما ذكرت ممتاز جربته مرة اخرى ونجح
> واقدم اليكم ما قمت به لتجربوا ونتأكد هل ناجح فعلا ام لا
> قمت بتسجيل الشارت H4  في ملف CSV وحملتها  للبرنامج ولكن قبل اجراء الحساب قلت للبرنامج احسب علي 15 دقيقة موش اربع ساعات
> وكل مرة اعطاني نتائج مبهرة
> ولكن للأسف كله علي الديمو موش علي الحقيقي
> جربوه معي علشان نجربه علي الحقيقي 
> هل ممكن الاخ جلال ينزل لنا برنامج السريال لان عدد الصفحات اصبح كبير جدا وكلها طلبات سريال وكمان تخفف الضغط من عليك   *

 أخى الكريم البرنامج موجود والشرح موجود والسريال موجود والناس هى اللى مش بتقرأ

----------


## كريم عبد الله

> البرنامج والشرح ستجدهم فى مرفقات الموضوع تابعه من اوله

 اسف اخى ولكنى كما قلت لك لقد تشعبت صفحات الموضوع واصبحت عبئا على القارىء بدليل ان الاعضاء مازالوا يطلبون كود التفعيل حتى بعد ارفاق البرنامج وشكرا لك على مجهودك وعلى رحابة صدرك ... وانا قمت باختبار البرنامج بعد التاكد من معطياته فى الساعة والاربع ساعات كما تفضلت حضرتك وقلت ولكن ملاحظتى عليه هو انه من الافضل الاكتفاء منه بربح قليل مثل 20 - 40 نقطة مع ستوب 40 نقطة لان اتجاه السعر ينعكس فى لحظة .... تقبل ودى واحترامى اخى جلال

----------


## MYounis

> *السلام علي جماعة الخير
> البرنامج كما ذكرت ممتاز جربته مرة اخرى ونجح
> واقدم اليكم ما قمت به لتجربوا ونتأكد هل ناجح فعلا ام لا
> قمت بتسجيل الشارت H4  في ملف CSV وحملتها  للبرنامج ولكن قبل اجراء الحساب قلت للبرنامج احسب علي 15 دقيقة موش اربع ساعات
> وكل مرة اعطاني نتائج مبهرة
> ولكن للأسف كله علي الديمو موش علي الحقيقي
> جربوه معي علشان نجربه علي الحقيقي 
> هل ممكن الاخ جلال ينزل لنا برنامج السريال لان عدد الصفحات اصبح كبير جدا وكلها طلبات سريال وكمان تخفف الضغط من عليك   *

  أخي الكريم في أي ساعه تقوم بالعمل على البرنامج
ما هو الستوب والهدف
بارك الله بك

----------


## braveheart

يا اخوان انا جربته يومين و تخوفت منه
جربته على شارت الساعة و بانتهاء كل ساعة يعطي اشارة شكل
يعني اذا حسبت على اقفال الشمعة الحالية يعطيني اشارة شراء
انتظر ساعة ثانية و اقوم بالحسبة عن جديد يصبح لا شراء و لا بيع و انا اكون لسه متعلق منتظر الهدف
ساعة بعدها يعطي اشارة مخالفة لصفقتنا و يكون بيع
يعني ليس ثابت الا اذا  كان هناك تريند قوي هابط او صاعد  فاذن سوف يعطي على كل شمعة نفس الاشارة و سوف تحقق هدفك غير هذه الحالة اشارته سوف تختلف يعني اذا اغلقت الشمعة هبوط يكون بيع و اذا الشمعة بعدها كانت خضراء يغير و يعطي شراء 
لذلك اذا كان استعماله خطء مني ارجوا من اخي جلال يوضح لي اذا كان هناك وقت معين من السوق يجب ان نحسب و نظل على هدفنا  او ستوب

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

حبيبي جلال رقمي  5454651464417213F20122E

----------


## TAMIR HAMID

ايه الملل ده 
انتهو هابعو البرنامج و لا هتبعوا السيريال 
في المرفق برنامج الكراك لبرنامج الفريكس كيلر 
و على الفكر البرنامج مش معجزة يعنى زى ما انتوا فكرين 
و يا ريت ما تعتمدوش عليه في المتاجرة علشان محدش يلبس في الحيطه  
و بعدين البرنامج له طريقه في الاستخدام مهمه 
بمعنى اذا اعطيته بيانات شموع الساعة فإن الناتج الذى يخرج للشورت تيرم لا يتعدى 6 ساعات و للونج تيرم 24 ساعة  
فأفضل ان تدخل للبرنامج بيانات الساعة مره و تسجل النتيجة 
ثم بيانات 4 ساعات 
ثم بيانات اليومى  
سبحان الله .... كل واحد يقع تحت يده فكرة او برنامج يعتقد انه وصل الى العالمية

----------


## termanatore

ماهي اخر النتائج التي توصلتم لها
وانا سابدأ التجربه واخبركم فيها

----------


## Zeco

أرجو من الاخ جلال أرسال الكود 
ورقم الـمفتاح للبرنامج هو     64D403C4545382D39403E14 
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## 4smarts

> أرجو من الاخ جلال أرسال الكود 
> ورقم الـمفتاح للبرنامج هو 64D403C4545382D39403E14 
> مع جزيل الشكر

 فيه يا زيكو :Mad Argue:  
ما تحمل مولد السيريل  :016:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/611837-472-post.html 
وريح نفسك :18:   خذ المفتاح 9376

----------


## Zeco

> يا اخوان انا جربته يومين و تخوفت منه
> جربته على شارت الساعة و بانتهاء كل ساعة يعطي اشارة شكل
> يعني اذا حسبت على اقفال الشمعة الحالية يعطيني اشارة شراء
> انتظر ساعة ثانية و اقوم بالحسبة عن جديد يصبح لا شراء و لا بيع و انا اكون لسه متعلق منتظر الهدف
> ساعة بعدها يعطي اشارة مخالفة لصفقتنا و يكون بيع
> يعني ليس ثابت الا اذا كان هناك تريند قوي هابط او صاعد فاذن سوف يعطي على كل شمعة نفس الاشارة و سوف تحقق هدفك غير هذه الحالة اشارته سوف تختلف يعني اذا اغلقت الشمعة هبوط يكون بيع و اذا الشمعة بعدها كانت خضراء يغير و يعطي شراء 
> لذلك اذا كان استعماله خطء مني ارجوا من اخي جلال يوضح لي اذا كان هناك وقت معين من السوق يجب ان نحسب و نظل على هدفنا او ستوب

  
أخى العزيز أذا نظرت الى أسفل شاشة البرنامج على المدى القصير أو المدى الطويل سوف تجد نسبة نجاح الاشارة . 
ويجب أن تكون الاشارتين على حد علمى متطابقتين ونسبتها أعلى من 70%  
هذا أستنتاج منى فقط وأنا لسه هاجرب البرنامج على هذا الاستنتاج  
وشكرا

----------


## محترف1

مشكور على المجهود وهذا الرقم 94A4E45242C382F3A2C1A3D لو تكرمت الكود لنتمكن من تجربته وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين 
ولاكن من موقع صاحب البرنامج الامريكيى هذا واضح ان البرنامج لعبه اطفال 89 $ فقط 
وحاط صورة بيت وسيارة رياضية وبنات  
هههههههههه 
يعنى بيغريك والموقع باين تسويقى بحت على المساكين يلي بيحلموا يحققوا ملايين بين عشيه وضحاها  
هههههههههه 
يعنى تريدون ان نصدق امريكيى مسوق يقول انه بل يوم يحقق 10000 دولار بحسابه ويبيع البرنامج بمبلغ 89 $ فقط  
ههههههههههههه 
لا تعليق عندى بتاتا ونهائيا وعلى فكرة كل شمعه تغلق يعطيك رئى البرنامج لا قوة ترند ولا شئ  الموضوع كلام فاضى كان برنامجه شغال على العملات اول ما بدء وبعد كذا طور برنامجه وصار يشتغل على الاسهم والسندات وعقود المستقبيلية ...... الخ واضح ان الرجال حابب يوسع اطار المساكين يلي يشتروا البرنامج ودخل بل اسهم  
اعرف هذا البرنامج من منتدى الخليجى وكان هناك ايام ما كان للعملات فقط ولونه ابيض  والان تطور وصار ازرق وللعملات والاسهم  .... الخ  
ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك

----------


## Your_Index_Admin

اخى هذا هو الرقم
44C4A3C49024B5616572C60
 شكرا...

----------


## aksa85

> اخى هذا هو الرقم
> 44C4A3C49024B5616572C60
> شكرا...

   تفضل  3286

----------


## طاووس البورصه

أخي جلال يعطيك العافيه هذا الرقم اللي طالع لي 94C4A3C49242929282C1F01

----------


## domdom

> ايه الملل ده 
> انتهو هابعو البرنامج و لا هتبعوا السيريال 
> في المرفق برنامج الكراك لبرنامج الفريكس كيلر 
> و على الفكر البرنامج مش معجزة يعنى زى ما انتوا فكرين 
> و يا ريت ما تعتمدوش عليه في المتاجرة علشان محدش يلبس في الحيطه  
> و بعدين البرنامج له طريقه في الاستخدام مهمه 
> بمعنى اذا اعطيته بيانات شموع الساعة فإن الناتج الذى يخرج للشورت تيرم لا يتعدى 6 ساعات و للونج تيرم 24 ساعة  
> فأفضل ان تدخل للبرنامج بيانات الساعة مره و تسجل النتيجة 
> ثم بيانات 4 ساعات 
> ...

   
شكرا شكرا شكرا أيها الأخ المحترم أنت و الاخ جلال

----------


## Ahmed.usa

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا الرقم 
83C49403A3824473A5B0130

----------


## domdom

> السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا الرقم 
> 83C49403A3824473A5B0130

  
21104

----------


## domdom

> أخي جلال يعطيك العافيه هذا الرقم اللي طالع لي 94C4A3C49242929282C1F01

  
32664

----------


## Achilleus

شباب الكي جن في المرفقات يوجد لك الكود ببساطه جدا
هل احد جرب هذا النظام الى الان؟

----------


## فارس الاول

شكرا اصاحب الموضوع و للاداره 
اأنا جربت البرنامج على الديمو 
بأختصار غالبا ما يصيب بس احس انه صعب اعتمد عليه في المتاجره الحقييقه  ممكن واحد يستخدمه لزيادة التاكيد

----------


## بسيم محمد

أخ جلال
الرقم 94146493C3845243B282534

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

شكراااا

----------


## Achilleus

غالبا مايخطئ فعلا ولكنه فعال النقاط القليله يعني هدف 10 نقاط يكون ممتاز

----------


## شموخ انسان صادق

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
الاخ جلال  
هذا الرقم  9503C4A2A3B4A39383F6229 
الاخ جلال ممكن رابط لشرح البرنامج واكون لك من الشاكرين 
الله يقويك

----------


## galal37

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> الاخ جلال  
> هذا الرقم  9503C4A2A3B4A39383F6229 
> الاخ جلال ممكن رابط لشرح البرنامج واكون لك من الشاكرين 
> الله يقويك

 33314
وستجد الشرح فى الموضوع

----------


## yafrahnet

> أخ جلال
> الرقم 94146493C3845243B282534

 
32374   :015:

----------


## yafrahnet

> أخي جلال يعطيك العافيه هذا الرقم اللي طالع لي 94C4A3C49242929282C1F01

   32664   :015:

----------


## yafrahnet

> 9383B402438493849244C09

 
29620   :015:

----------


## galal37

البرنامج فى الموضوع 
االكى جن  والاكواد كلها فى الموضوع 
أرجو من الاخوة الرجوع الى المشاركات السابقة ولن تحتاجوا الى اى سؤال
وعلى العموم انا فى الخدمة وكثير من الاخوان كذلك

----------


## yafrahnet

سِؤال بسيط  كيف نحدد نقطة الدخول :016:

----------


## yafrahnet

كمساعدة للإخوان 
قمت في هذه الثناء باختبار البرنامج على اليورو دولار على فريما 30 دقيقة و60 و240 و اليومي 
النتيجة كانت كلها شراء في long أو Schort
من تطابقت معه هذه النتيجة ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yafrahnet

ولا متابع واحد

----------


## جولاي

هل البرناامج يعطي نتائج مرضية يا اخواان  
يعني هل تنصحون فيه ام لا  
مع الشكر

----------


## alysharf

انا لسة قارىء الان عنة سوف احاول التجربة

----------


## Baroo

8393849383824473A045E02

----------


## fareess2008

ياريت الى شايف البرنامج كويس يعيطنا راية يكون بارك الله فية

----------


## foxzzzzz

الله يوفقك 
9384238434A30292D2C5922

----------


## Baroo

> الله يوفقك 
> 9384238434A30292D2C5922

  29658

----------


## info2010

> غالبا مايخطئ فعلا ولكنه فعال النقاط القليله يعني هدف 10 نقاط يكون ممتاز

  
تسلم مجايبك يا طيب ... فعلا ارحت .. واسترحت  :Good:

----------


## ahm0d

الاخ جلال هذا الكي 938444441463A24474C524B ارجو منك ارسال الاكتفيشن و جزاك الاة الف خير

----------


## ahm0d

الاخ جلال هذا الكي 938444441463A24474C524B ارجو منك ارسال الاكتفيشن و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## counter

ارجوا ارسال رقم التفعيل جزاكم الله خيرا
54A38503C3B15313105484D

----------


## محمود ميز

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج  
74A403A464E40455D0D2106

----------


## Abu Muhammad

السلام عليكم 
83F384A384524473A302663 
لو تكرمت أخي الكريم

----------


## naser_mohammad

انصح الادارة باغلاق الموضوع لعدم وجود رؤية واضحة للنقاش حيث لا يوجد تبادل للاراء بالشكل العلمي بل كل الحوارات انصبت على ( اديني الكود) + صور ولقطات للبرنامج وبدون الوصول الى نتيجة نهائية (هل البرنامج جيد ومتوافق مع التحليلات التقليدية للفوركس أم انه مجرد سوفت وير اي كلام وفقط للالهاء عن الاستخدام الحقيقي للدماغ في تكوين صورة علمية واضحة حول التوصية للمتاجر ؟؟) مجرد اسئلة للنقاش مع اعتذاري سلفا لمن لم يفهم القصد !!!

----------


## بريق النور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني الكرام أنا لدي الكيجن الذي يعطيك رقم التفعيل وبإمكاني إرفاقه لكم ، إذا سمحت الإدارة .. 
لكن بالله عليكم أحد يتبرع ويشرح لنا بالعربي لو بالكلام فقط كيفية التعامل مع البرنامج .. 
وألف شكر لكم سلفا ، أنا بالانتظار ودمتم بخير

----------


## بريق النور

> السلام عليكم 
> 83F384A384524473A302663 
> لو تكرمت أخي الكريم

 يالحبيب رقم تفعيلك  
22742   :AA:  
الله يوفقنا جميعا . وأنا بانتظار من يتبرع بشرح أساسيات البرنامج .. 
ودمت بخير

----------


## مساهم1976

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

شباب  هل احد جرب البرنامج يا اخوان ؟؟ ام هل هو ممنوع في المنتدى ارجو من المشرفين الرد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## العميل1

اخي جلال هذا الرقم اللي طلعلي 64E4045244F470604041531
 وشكرا على حسن التعاون وجزاك الله الخير الكثير.................

----------


## galal37

البرنامج فى الموضوع 
االكى جن والاكواد كلها فى الموضوع 
أرجو من الاخوة الرجوع الى المشاركات السابقة ولن تحتاجوا الى اى سؤال

----------


## العميل1

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل اخي جلال على حسن التعاون والله يجزاك خير.....

----------


## fnammas

الى الاخ الكريم يرج وضع برنامج الكي جن وريح راسك وراس الشباب وهيك افضل بكتير

----------


## forexkiller

مشكور علي البرنامج والشرح.
أنا عندي هذا البرنامج ولكني لم أعمل عليه تجارب كافيه وأعرف نتائجه
هل نتائجه جيده لمن جربه؟

----------


## مــــــــــــازن

24E4E4C332D2F254E00540F
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

83839463D38493C4A3E0C3E 
الرجاء رقم الكود يا استاذ 
وشاكر لك

----------


## saudf

ممكن رقم التفعيل  
84A384C3B3D24473A254601

----------


## forexkiller

> 24E4E4C332D2F254E00540F
> بارك الله فيك

 416

----------


## forexkiller

> 83839463D38493C4A3E0C3E 
> الرجاء رقم الكود يا استاذ 
> وشاكر لك

   21462

----------


## forexkiller

> ممكن رقم التفعيل  
> 84A384C3B3D24473A254601

   22856

----------


## nofalt

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
هل من الممكن ان تبعث تفعيل البرنامج حيث ان رقم الرقم هو 94B38493C4845463D381037

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

*يا اخوان ممكن شرح للبرنامج*

----------


## ahmed06

رقمي
6294A4845242C38065D191F
مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## forexkiller

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
> هل من الممكن ان تبعث تفعيل البرنامج حيث ان رقم الرقم هو 94B38493C4845463D381037

 32748

----------


## forexkiller

> رقمي
> 6294A4845242C38065D191F
> مع الشكر الجزيل

  10084

----------


## nofalt

شكرا جزيلا على activation key 
رجاء لمن تعامل مع هذا البرنامج مامدى دقته واي ازواج من العملات دقيق اكثر وما مدى نسبة الربح

----------


## paon

سلام الرقم هو 93C514C4A242F28393D1349 رجاء ما هو الكود مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## forexkiller

> سلام الرقم هو 93C514C4A242F28393D1349 رجاء ما هو الكود مع الشكر والتقدير

  33256

----------


## forexkiller

الرجاء من جرب البرنامج أن يضع النتائج هنا بعد كل عمليه كي نعرف ميزاته وعيوبه

----------


## aymona12

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
هل من الممكن ان تبعث تفعيل البرنامج حيث ان رقم الرقم هو  
44C4A3C490833294B4F354B

----------


## fnammas

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
هل من الممكن ان تبعث تفعيل البرنامج حيث ان رقم الرقم هو  
73d383b4024473a3e164513

----------


## بريق النور

تفضلوا إخواني الكيجن لمن أراد

----------


## Sonah

انا جربت البرنامج  Forex Killer الاصدار الاخير .. والافضل تغذيته بالبيانات التاريخيه من الميتاتريدر    البرنامج ادائه  سيء جداً مع ان اسمه جميل    جربته 15 مره    الخسائر  بـ 9 صفقات والربح 6 صفقات   اقترح ان يسمى البرنامج Money Killer

----------


## tarek2750

> انا جربت البرنامج  Forex Killer الاصدار الاخير .. والافضل تغذيته بالبيانات التاريخيه من الميتاتريدر    البرنامج ادائه  سيء جداً مع ان اسمه جميل    جربته 15 مره    الخسائر  بـ 9 صفقات والربح 6 صفقات   اقترح ان يسمى البرنامج Money Killer

 السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية 
البرنامج له استراتيجية فى طريقة عمله 
بالنسبة للبرتامج كله مذكور بالمرفقSignal Software Winning Strategies يعنى قبل تشغيل البرنامج لابد من القراءة وفهم كيفية الاستفادة منه وسأوضح اكثر مع انك لابد ان تقرأ المرفق حتى تتفادى الخسارة بأكثر مايمكن :
- وفت المتاجرة كلما سمح لك وقتك ماعدا يوم الجمعة  (الامر يتعلق بك يعنى متى تكون فاضى ) :013: 
- افنح برنامج الميتاتريد وكذلك الفوركس كيلر 
- على برنامج الميتاتريد افتح شارتات على فريم الساعة بكل الازواج الموجودة بالفوركس كيلر  
  ( ممكن كل زوج يتم حسابه على انفراد بفتح البرنامج من جديد على كل زوج )
- على سبيل المثال نأخذ زوج اليورو - دولار على فريم الساعة ونشوف النتبجة على برنامج الكيلر 
- بعد احتساب النتيجة تأتى هنا النقطة المهمة فى البرنامج :
* نشوف على البرنامج   تحت الرسم  لتحليل النتيجة  ستجد النسبة ( يعنى لو فى أحد الرسمين اعطانى long , short  نرى نسبة الشراء من الاسفل ستجد مثلا long 73% , short 27%
ثم نعود لبرنامج الميتاتريد ونفتح شات اليومى للزوج لنرى مدى صحة التوصية هل هى مع التوصية فى ترند صاعد ام الترند اليومى ضد التوصية ومن هنا تستطيع الدخول على الصفقة وعلى المدى الطويل long term
For that we use the long term stop loss and take profit values
وتحقق لك شرطان ( النسبة لابد وان تكون 70% فما فوق اقل منها لاتدخل و الترند اليومى مع التوصية )
لو لم تتحقق الشروط المذكورة على زوج اليورو دولار نأخذ زوج اخر لنحقق الشروظ وندخل .
- جرب على كل الازواج الموجودة بالبرنامج وكل زوج حقق الشروط المذكورة ادخل بالصفقة وانتظرها ولايتم اقفالها الى ان تحقق الهدف للربح او للخسارة ولكن لامانع ان اقفل الصفقة عند دخولها فى الارباح او تقديم الستوب لوز على ربح وهو الافضل .
 الى هنا اقف والشرح الوافى ستجدونه بالمرفقات وانصح بقراءته ستجد به كل كبيرة وصغيرة على البرنامج ويجب الالتزام بالشروط . 
وكل من اشترى البرنامج للحصول على النسخة الحديثة ارسل الى  [email protected]
رقم الاوردر   clickbank recipt 
 To get the new updated version simply access your 
memberszone url or use your clickbank recipt and mail our 
support for access. 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وانصح بقراءة الاستراتيجية لانى ليس كل شئ ذكرته . 
موفقين بأذن الله

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

السلام عليكم .لو سمحت9503C443C45244A46434B11

----------


## Tariq777

مشكور

----------


## Tariq777

وين البرنامج

----------


## مصطفى البنان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ممكن الكود                                           445383E44422C52575D0403

----------


## الاستاذة

ننتظر الجديد في هذا الموضوع

----------


## hala2244

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أستاذ جلال وأستاذ سمير بارك الله فيكم وفي جميع الأعضاء 
أنا اليوم أول مره أشوف هذا الموضوع . ومش فاهمه والله ايش القصه بالضبط بس قلت أجرب معاكم 
أنا حملت البرنامج وهذا هو الرقم تبعي 
5433E24473A253606164B1F
أتمنى أن تفيدوني بالرقم وبطريقة ادخاله في البرنامج
وهل هذا البرنامج تجريبي فقط ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> أستاذ جلال وأستاذ سمير بارك الله فيكم وفي جميع الأعضاء 
> أنا اليوم أول مره أشوف هذا الموضوع . ومش فاهمه والله ايش القصه بالضبط بس قلت أجرب معاكم 
> أنا حملت البرنامج وهذا هو الرقم تبعي 
> 5433E24473A253606164B1F
> أتمنى أن تفيدوني بالرقم وبطريقة ادخاله في البرنامج
> وهل هذا البرنامج تجريبي فقط ؟؟؟

   
تفضل 6416

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ممكن الكود 445383E44422C52575D0403

   
تفضل 3002

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> السلام عليكم .لو سمحت9503C443C45244A46434B11

    
تفضل 32492

----------


## فتى قلبه

مشكور اخي ابو حذيفه
نرجو من الاخوان تحميل الكيجن الموجود بمرفقات الاخ بريق النور 
وعند تشغيل البرنامج يظهر لك الرقم الطويل شغل الكيجن وانسخه في الخانه المحدده وسيظهر لك الكود
مشكور اخي بريق النور كثيييرا
<< يبي يريح ابو حذيفه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ashraf_992

السلام عليكم  ...لفت انتباهي هذا البرنامج بعد قرائة ما كتب من الاخوة  عن هذا  البرنامج  وقمت بتحميله  
ارجو منكم  ان تسمحو لي بتجريبة   ورقم هو 3474D443E4337341B5E002F 
ولكم  خالص تقديري في هذا المنتدى

----------


## __dizel__

> السلام عليكم  ...لفت انتباهي هذا البرنامج بعد قرائة ما كتب من الاخوة  عن هذا  البرنامج  وقمت بتحميله  
> ارجو منكم  ان تسمحو لي بتجريبة   ورقم هو 3474D443E4337341B5E002F 
> ولكم  خالص تقديري في هذا المنتدى

 *1406 
فــى رعاية الله*

----------


## mshary

الكود رقم 92929302B2D272A272E105B
لوسمحت ارسل الكود مع الشكر لك

----------


## سمير صيام

الاخ جلال نزل الكيجين فبل كده 
وروابط الكيجين للى عايزها    https://forum.arabictrader.com/misc....hments&t=41140

----------


## k.e.n

جزاكم الله خيرا بس..................

----------


## madmax

اخى الكريم
الرقم هو 
5444F24473A104A55435B32
مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## لولي

السلام عليكم 
أنا جربت البرنامج ولكن له عدة شروط من ضمنها عدم استخدامه آخر يوم تداول من الأسبوع أي يوم الجمعه ولازم نسبة التوصية تكون 75% وأكثروتكون السيقنل مطابقه مع الديلي في الإتجاه
يجي مع البرنامج برنامج آخر يشتغل عليه وهو autoforexkiller وهذا تدخل فيه البيانات للزوج اللي تبيه من القائمه يعني على الساعه اواسم الزوج وتعمل له ستارت وهو رح يعمل الباقي 
في طريقة المانويل او تغذية البرنامج بالداتا يدويا عن طريق مركز التاريخي للأسعار وبعد ما تعمل لوود للبرنامج لا زم تضع السعر الأخير اللي متداول عليه حاليا(يعني تشوف السعر الحالي على الميتاتريدر) في خانة new وبعدين تضغط على add حتى تكون متأكد من السقنال وتعمل الأوردر على السعر اللي انت ادخلته 
طبعا بعد ما تاخذ البرنامج رح يوصل لك ايميلات كورس على الفوركس ... بس البرنامج مو لذيك الدرجه لأن أغلب الأزواج ما تعطيك النسبه اللي المفروض تدخل فيها 
بصراحه لما ادخل على نسبة 80% المقترحه من البرنامج تضبط معي أما أقل من كذا ما تمشي
تحياتي

----------


## sadk

جزاكم الله كل خير
الرقم هو 
94A383B42242E2B393D3F27
بانتظار التفعيل
بارك الله لنا ولكم

----------


## smart vision

ياجماعة اللي جرب البرنامج يوافينا بالنتائج لا تبخلو علينا  
وعلشان نوفر وقتنا الله يجزاكم بالخير

----------


## abusmaher

رقم البرنامج
93C444B24272B383929314D

----------


## medoforex

احبائي لم تظبط طريقة ادخال الاسعار من برنامج metatrade 
انظروا للصور 
قمت بعمل شارت جديد ديلي على زوج الباوند دولار   
ثم قمت بحفظ الملف    
و هذه النتيجة عند الاضافة في forex killer     
ما الحل و ارجو شرح كيفية ادخال الاسعار يدويا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## howari

السلام عليكم يا اعضاء هذا المنتدي واشكر الاخ جلال على هذ ه الجهود ياريت الرقم
950383F50384B463D244643

----------


## akuji

ياليت الي جرب البرنامج يوافينابالنتائج

----------


## amine2sud

الله يديك العافية الرقم هو 
94E40453B464E4A564F4C1B

----------


## lover4ever

الله يجزاك خير على جهودك مع أخوانك

----------


## الدولارجي

دقيقة وراجع

----------


## الدولارجي

> اخى الكريم
> الرقم هو 
> 5444F24473A104A55435B32
> مع خالص تحياتى

 
تفضل أخي: 6516    

> جزاكم الله كل خير
> الرقم هو 
> 94A383B42242E2B393D3F27
> بانتظار التفعيل
> بارك الله لنا ولكم

 تفضل أخي: 30914  

> رقم البرنامج
> 93C444B24272B383929314D

 تفضل أخي: 30914  

> السلام عليكم يا اعضاء هذا المنتدي واشكر الاخ جلال على هذ ه الجهود ياريت الرقم
> 950383F50384B463D244643

 هذا الرقم: 30812  

> الله يديك العافية الرقم هو 
> 94E40453B464E4A564F4C1B

 تفضل أخي: 31880   
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالكسب الوفير  :AA:

----------


## ayseaf

MY CODE
938504438452447284F541F
THANKS SOOOOO MUCH

----------


## حناضل

السلام عليكم   ممكن  من الاخوة يساعدونى  بارسال  رابط تحميل البرنامج  وكيفية التعامل  معاه  ولكم  الشكر  اخوانى .

----------


## حناضل

اخوانى  تم  تحميل  البرنامج  ولكن  يطل   كود  التفعيل   ممكن   حد  يساهدنى  بارساله  لى  
63F3E3F3E3F3E184D0E1C40

----------


## KHALEDXX

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 والله عييييييييييييب يا إخوان ولا واحد فكر إنه يكلف نفسه شوية سطور عشان يضع فيه تقييم عن البرنامج ومذى قوته أو ضعفه كل همكم الربح وخلاص الكل عاوز ياخد ومفيش حد عايز يدي .ده شكلنا بقه
39 صفحة ماشاء الله و 571 مشاركة لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## الدولارجي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
>  والله عييييييييييييب يا إخوان ولا واحد فكر إنه يكلف نفسه شوية سطور عشان يضع فيه تقييم عن البرنامج ومذى قوته أو ضعفه كل همكم الربح وخلاص الكل عاوز ياخد ومفيش حد عايز يدي .ده شكلنا بقه
> 39 صفحة ماشاء الله و 571 مشاركة لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله

 ههههه انته زعلان ليه 
جربه بنفسك 
وشووووف :015:

----------


## mesterex

ألف شكر أخوى جلال

----------


## سامح الجندي

جاري التجربه

----------


## hind86

اخ جلال هذا الرقم الله لايهينك 
73F40453B24473A54033117  
وشكرا مقددما

----------


## mrmzizo

ممكن ACTIVATION CODE 
93B492444383F3D464C0C1E
يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## M A T R I X

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الف شكر لكم اخوانى 
هذا الرقم: 744463F38443C3B1C025039 
ومنتظر رقم التفعيل اخوانى 
والف شكر بارك الله فيكم.......

----------


## shakl

مشكورين اخواني على البرنامج 
ايش الاكتيفيشن كود لو سمحتو 
9384A3B24282D3D3C2C1744

----------


## ramy hanna

الفوركس كيلر دة برنامج كيلر بمعنى الكلمة لا أنصح أحد بتجربتة

----------


## alkhyaal

جزاك الله الف خير ..
الله يعينك على كثر الأرقام    ....     وهذا الرقم
938393B4C4343383F24043F

----------


## Arabi_20

7383A3C4924473A4E4B433E
هذا الرقم التسلسلي ممكن الكود لو سمحت ؟
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## aljameel

KeyGen الخاص
 ACTIVATION CODE

----------


## aljameel

> اخ جلال هذا الرقم الله لايهينك 
> 73F40453B24473A54033117  
> وشكرا مقددما

 14670

----------


## aljameel

> اخوانى تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن يطل كود التفعيل ممكن حد يساهدنى بارساله لى 
> 63F3E3F3E3F3E184D0E1C40

  
 10422

----------


## aljameel

> ممكن ACTIVATION CODE 
> 93B492444383F3D464C0C1E
> يعطيكم الف عافيه

  
 29886

----------


## aljameel

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
> الف شكر لكم اخوانى 
> هذا الرقم: 744463F38443C3B1C025039 
> ومنتظر رقم التفعيل اخوانى 
> والف شكر بارك الله فيكم.......

 16248   

> مشكورين اخواني على البرنامج 
> ايش الاكتيفيشن كود لو سمحتو 
> 9384A3B24282D3D3C2C1744

  
 31294

----------


## aljameel

وهذا الكيجن لاستخراج الكود  https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/14935_KeyGen.rar

----------


## aljameel

وهذا البرنامج + الكيجن Forex Killer 4.12  http://uploading.com/files/4O0T4UOY/..._4.12.rar.html 
والبرنامج ممتاز للمبتدئين  
المهم على الاقل تغذيته ببيانات سنه

----------


## bassam99

54A403A464E093918114803
ارجو الرد بكود التفعيل

----------


## abukhaled

> وهذا البرنامج + الكيجن Forex Killer 4.12  http://uploading.com/files/4O0T4UOY/..._4.12.rar.html 
> والبرنامج ممتاز للمبتدئين  
> المهم على الاقل تغذيته ببيانات سنه

  
اخي الكريم كيف طريقة تغذيته هل عن طريق  برنامج الاكسل
اذا كان عن طريق برنامج الاكسل اين نجده ببيانات السنه الجديده
بارك الله فيك

----------


## kinsingmike

نرجوا من الادارة وضح شرح لطريقة استخدام البرنامج وطريقة تغذيتة وشكرا لكم

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

84738383C4B24473A001E49انا طلعلي هذا الرقم ممكن اتساعدوني شنو اعمل بعد وين الكود وشكرا

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

ياريت لو تكرمتوا تشرحون لنا الطريقه ولو رؤوس اقلام وشكرا

----------

